# The Apprentice



## beeboo (Mar 23, 2007)

New series starts on Wednesday! 

Check out the candidates...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/


It appears Ruth Badger has dyed her hair blonde and come back for another crack at it!


----------



## oddworld (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought she got a job with him anyway  

I'm really looking forward to the start of this


----------



## beeboo (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sooo excited.  I loves it! 

Only worry is that now the beeb aren't putting full programmes on t'interwebby I'm going to have to learn how to use our TV recorder thingyme so I don't miss any


----------



## Belushi (Mar 23, 2007)

Love the apprentice, UK and US versions.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 23, 2007)

Superb!

But it clashes with the football


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 23, 2007)

Always watch both series uk an us
Donanld Trump has more class than Sugar though.
The us candidates also.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 23, 2007)

Has the most recent American series (LA, I think) already been shown? It was usually screened immediately before Sugar & Co, perhaps things have changed since the move to BBC1.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2007)

I know it's wrong to judge people by their appearance but I predict a lot of bitchiness and handbags with this lot...


----------



## Bomber (Mar 24, 2007)

Fantasy 1031 as just kicked in !!!  and she's called Natalie Wood


----------



## sparkling (Mar 24, 2007)

Apparently the contestants this year are supposed to be much brighter and come from a variety of backgrounds.  Sir Alan has supposedly said that the previous two years the contestants were 'duds'! 

That being said I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## wishface (Mar 24, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Superb!
> 
> But it clashes with the football


you're fired!


----------



## wishface (Mar 24, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Apparently the contestants this year are supposed to be much brighter and come from a variety of backgrounds.  Sir Alan has supposedly said that the previous two years the contestants were 'duds'!
> 
> That being said I'm looking forward to this.


a variety of jobs within the world of fucking sales and targets probably.

the world that 99% of them will return to.

Just like last year.

God help me.

I love it.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 24, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> a variety of jobs within the world of fucking sales and targets probably.
> 
> the world that 99% of them will return to.
> 
> ...



heheh. 

There does seem to be a couple of people who are single mums without a great deal of work experience but plenty of life experience, which should be interesting.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 24, 2007)

hehe will switch my box on for the cringe sheer cringe factor


----------



## Skim (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm desperately trying not to get sucked into it, but will probably watch the first one


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't stand the program tbh

Alan Sugar is a wanker, Donald trump is a bigger wanker.

The english contestants are irritating, the American contestants need to be killed in the face


----------



## dolly's gal (Mar 26, 2007)

i am probably a bit too excited about the start of this show  

yayayyayayayayayyayyyyyyyy w00t!


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 26, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I can't stand the program tbh
> 
> Alan Sugar is a wanker, Donald trump is a bigger wanker.
> 
> The english contestants are irritating, the American contestants need to be killed in the face


calm down, calm down mate. Its only a TV program


----------



## wishface (Mar 26, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> calm down, calm down mate. Its only a TV program


actually its the worst kind of (non violent) macho bollocks. 
"my jag's bigger than yours, tarquin"
"but my bonus is fatter"

That's why Big Al is the man for the job: he hates all that (along with everything else in life, it seems).

Trump is just a huge showoff with a bad hairdo who makes bizarre choices in the boardroom.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 26, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> actually its the worst kind of (non violent) macho bollocks.
> "my jag's bigger than yours, tarquin"
> "but my bonus is fatter"
> 
> ...


Trump...He ain't done bad for himself in spite of his choices.
Seems pretty good at weeding the idiots out.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 26, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I can't stand the program tbh
> 
> Alan Sugar is a wanker, Donald trump is a bigger wanker.
> 
> The english contestants are irritating, the American contestants need to be killed in the face



Bizarrely, thats why I like it. These people are all such despicable backstabbing capitalist pig dog scum. It's great to watch them rip each other apart.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 26, 2007)

> Trump is just a huge showoff with a bad hairdo



I find his barnet fascinating, is it a wig? a weave? a comb over?  I just want him to stand still so I can give it a good inspection!


----------



## aqua (Mar 26, 2007)

yay  more apprentice


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 26, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> Trump...He ain't done bad for himself in spite of his choices.
> Seems pretty good at weeding the idiots out.



coz they are all idiots innit...

apaprently AS was dissapointed with the quality of last years contestants.. and they were wankers.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 26, 2007)

I do hope the Beeb put this out in a webcast like last year. So I can watch it in SA. I do enjoy the Alan pointy finger your fired.


----------



## wishface (Mar 26, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> coz they are all idiots innit...
> 
> apaprently AS was dissapointed with the quality of last years contestants.. and they were wankers.


and this years won't be the same self serving bunch of people who want to shaft each other?


----------



## beeboo (Mar 26, 2007)

ChrisC said:
			
		

> I do hope the Beeb put this out in a webcast like last year. So I can watch it in SA. I do enjoy the Alan pointy finger your fired.



dunno if they are doing - the webcasty thing was a trial last year, which hasn't been reinstated (yet).  They're doing 'extended highlights' online AFAIK, but not entire progs.

*reminds self to set video*


----------



## beeboo (Mar 28, 2007)

original and best apprentice thread


----------



## beeboo (Mar 28, 2007)

tonight tonight!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 28, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I find his barnet fascinating, is it a wig? a weave? a comb over?  I just want him to stand still so I can give it a good inspection!



It's a nest.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 28, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> original and best apprentice thread


I could not find this thread this morning so started new one by mistake
 sorry


----------



## beeboo (Mar 28, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> I could not find this thread this morning so started new one by mistake
> sorry



I'll let you off


----------



## lemontop (Mar 28, 2007)

Hooray for the Apprentice! Let's hope we have some more ridiculous gaffes like the Gt Ormand St hospital cat calendar, the 100 chickens for the pizzas, Wandsworth Bridge  

It'll be tricky to find anyone as smarmy as Saeed or as mental as Jo tho.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 28, 2007)

*wednesday 28th march.... tonight BBC1*

wednesday 28th march.... tonight BBC1
The Apprentice 2007 kicks off. http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/
Sir Alan Sugar on the beeb this morning telling us we can expect brighter candidates this series.
I have not heard or seen any of the candidates but looking at the pics I just feel it in my bones that this one will be hard work.






JadeneJohnson


----------



## beeboo (Mar 28, 2007)

oh god that cat calendar thing was fantastic!  

Read something in the papers that the lady above ^^^ was sectioned a few years ago through something triggered by her job, and there's been a bit of hoo-har that she's not mentally stable enough to particpate something  . Probably a storm-in-a-teacup pre-publicity stunt.

Just found out that Naomi (posh blonde one) is quite well known to one of my friends and apparantly is a biiii-atch    He's hoping she goes far so he can dish the dirt to the red tops


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 28, 2007)

he just said 'target that down to 700' wtf 

the people on this are soo awful!


----------



## aqua (Mar 28, 2007)

they're all crap


----------



## aqua (Mar 28, 2007)

what

the 

fuck



was that really a happy birthday song?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2007)

forgot how cringey it is, still funny as fuck


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 28, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> forgot how cringey it is, still funny as fuck



And you have a go at me for liking american idol 



And you like americas next top model.....


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont watch telly much, but i will watch the apprentice, as i watched x-factor.

for sheer cringeworthyness and 'i am so glad i dont have to do that' tis well good


----------



## Skim (Mar 28, 2007)

I tuned in, saw that bloke who said "sleep when you're dead" and decided against getting sucked into a third series


----------



## aqua (Mar 28, 2007)

g'wan skim, you know you want to


----------



## Epico (Mar 28, 2007)

It's going to be a great series.

I had to leave to room when they sang happy birthday, I never thought it possible to cringe so much.

Early predictions - I want the camp New Zealander to win- he called Donald Trump a wanker in his audition video.


----------



## aqua (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't get to the cringe stage, I was just  < like that


----------



## Jonti (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey, the nice guy lost.

Fancy that!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like its going to be a top series! WTF was the singing all about? And the 'Eclipse experience' - its a cup of coffee FFS - its not like they needed to build a brand for one day of sales!  Classic stuff, can't wait for next week to see the doggy episode. Can we hope for another episode to match the Great Ormonde street cat calender debacle? What was it that mad woman said about 'there are 6 million cat owners on the Uk - do you *know* how many of them live in London?'


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 28, 2007)

Andy should not have been fired.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/candidate/id/17/type/contestant.html
A nice guy with his heart in the right place.
Tre Azam, what a trumped up little prick. He will not last.
Like I said before Jadine Johnson is hard work.
Gerri Blackwood could be the new BADGER.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Not as good as last series so far. I got the feeling the name of the blokes team thing was a set up along with a few other bits. 

All this "last years apprentices were crap" stuff is just hype. With the Syed/Michelle romance, her leaving the job and badger getting taken on despite coming second the beeb need to say something to pretend the show has some credibility.

So they get a bankrupt waiter, a physicist and your token used car salesmen and pretty blondes. Don't make me laugh. They were all crap from what I saw so far.

Course I'll still be hopelessly addicted for the duration of the series.


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2007)

heh.  that was great.  the bit where andy said "come on!  we're going to work till we bleed and we're going to kick those girls arses!" and then, on joining the women's team, "this is the best thing that could ever have happened!".

what a cock.

and statto ordering 200 litres of milk cos a) they'd be able to work the machines that well and b)  EVERYTHING ALWAYS WORKS AT FULL CAPACITY ALL THE TIME.

and that birthday song!

welcome back apprentice.  you continue to put people with no sense of irony or embarrassment in front of me to laugh at.

and for that I love you.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 28, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Looks like its going to be a top series! WTF was the singing all about? And the 'Eclipse experience' - its a cup of coffee FFS - its not like they needed to build a brand for one day of sales!



I know...! 

This is what I love so much - basically they're all completely useless, no ability to make decent decisions or think through a problem.  Just all bluster and misplaced self-belief. 



> Classic stuff, can't wait for next week to see the doggy episode.



Dogs are hilarious.  The Apprentice is hilarious.  I'm VERY excited about next week.


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 28, 2007)

It's wonderfull to see the pumped up projections of oneself on the other candidates. I am fantastic and you had better believe it!!
Real confidence comes with maturity. when you have experienced something you can tell someone else, ''I have been there''.
At 25 to 35 it's a learning ground yet to be discovered.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 28, 2007)

Ah, my favourite bit I've just remembered...

When Geri said 'we sold eleven cups of coffee' and Nick deadpanned back 'well done'.  ouch!  

Nick and Margaret totally rock - bucket loads of business sense and cool as cucumbers, they make the rest of them look like toddlers having a hissyfit.


----------



## Space Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

this is going to be a great series and the bitching and fighting is going to be better than ever  

Kristina Grimes to win so far, just because she looks like my sister


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 29, 2007)

The 16 most promising young business people in the UK..... 

It is just a comedy now isn't it. Dead funny though.

I love it when the one fired begs for another chance, cos Sugar's really going to change his mind, how is it possible to have so little self respect?


----------



## jæd (Mar 29, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> The 16 most promising young business people in the UK.....



Why do people keep saying that...? They aren't... They're just 16 people who are likely to make good tv... Would you seriously expect some career car-salesman to be a good manager...? 

Great idea to update the Christians in the Lions-den for the 21st Century...


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Why do people keep saying that...? They aren't... They're just 16 people who are likely to make good tv...



a)  he was quoting.

b)  he was joking.


----------



## Bazza (Mar 29, 2007)

I just remembered that birthday song....urrrrgggghhh, I'm cringing.

Great show though....as expected.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 29, 2007)

Was just about to mention the birthday song 

That would've fucking ruined my birthday. Why did they do it btw? They didnt sell the coffee to em did they?!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 29, 2007)

Never seen it...


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 29, 2007)

I missed it last night, was out. Are they repeating them, does anyone know? Couldn't see owt on the Apprentice homepage...


----------



## wishface (Mar 29, 2007)

to be fair, though i don't know why, being pm on the first task is probably the worst position to be in throughout the entire series, sweetheart.

So, ok, missed something; what was the deal with the name certis and why was that an issue for big al (who apparently says dogs can't look up).


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 29, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> to be fair, though i don't know why, being pm on the first task is probably the worst position to be in throughout the entire series, sweetheart.
> 
> So, ok, missed something; what was the deal with the name certis and why was that an issue for big al (who apparently says dogs can't look up).



Because the bloke that suggested it failed to mention that he works two days a week for a company called, erm, Certis. Which he mentioned in his application for the program, the muppet.


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> Jadene Johnson


This Woman it the sum total of everything I've ever hated about mangers. To begin with I though it was just her struggle for control and insecurity but I'm coming to the conclusion that it is a careful set up in that her management style (which I would summarise thus: to break up winning teams, micromanage working/winning projects/teams but leave failing ones alone, organise meetings in the middle of other peoples assigned tasks, praise mediocrity & find fault with excellence) is a strategy to win. She needs to make the successful people on her team get fired. Trying to get people on the other team fired is a hiding to nothing because you have no control over that team so it is people on your own  team that you are trying to deep six.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 29, 2007)

i wouldnt let any of them based on last night manage a nose bleed never mind a company.

some massive growing up required from some of them.

and the nice bloke fails in a cut throat environment... who would have thought it?


----------



## oddworld (Mar 29, 2007)

Sir Alan is great though - I don't like schmoooosers


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> Sir Alan is great though - I don't like schmoooosers


I kind of agree except that if Alan Sugar was the person he plays in The Apprentice then he wouldn't be fucking doing it.


----------



## wishface (Mar 29, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Because the bloke that suggested it failed to mention that he works two days a week for a company called, erm, Certis. Which he mentioned in his application for the program, the muppet.


thanks, sweetheart.


----------



## wishface (Mar 29, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> I kind of agree except that if Alan Sugar was the person he plays in The Apprentice then he wouldn't be fucking doing it.


if alan sugar was any kind of businessman he wouldn't invest in a flawed hiring method such as this. Especially given his track record with it so far.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 29, 2007)

Unless he wants loads of free advertising and an ego massage from the Beeb...


----------



## Bazza (Mar 29, 2007)

*Take a wild guess as to the winner..*

My previous early guesses have never been right.....

This series I'm going to hazard a guess for Naomi. (Blonde, quite big ears...can't link her picture as it keeps crashing).


----------



## Belushi (Mar 29, 2007)

Its a shame Sugar aint at Spurs any more cos they could use this method to choose the next manager.


----------



## catrina (Mar 29, 2007)

They were all useless I think. Not one of them would admit their own mistake, which if you're going to succeed in business is the only way forward. I mean, setting up a cappuccino van on Chapel Market on a weekday morning is just dumb.

And Sophie! She wanted 250 litres of milk!?! And her occupation is a lab scientist?! How completely out of touch is she, and she wouldn't admit it!

I didn't think the guy who was fired was nearly as bad as the other two he was up against.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd like to see Sugar in the slap gallery.


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> if alan sugar was any kind of businessman he wouldn't invest in a flawed hiring method such as this. Especially given his track record with it so far.


Well Alan Sugar does have a track record that says he is quite a businessman but you are right about this show and I remain mystified as to why he is involved in it. It seems so very very far from his own ideas of how to run a business.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 29, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> My previous early guesses have never been right.....
> 
> This series I'm going to hazard a guess for Naomi. (Blonde, quite big ears...can't link her picture as it keeps crashing).



hmmm...I'm reckoning Simon.  On paper he looks good, and he masterminded that scheme of getting wotshisname to be project manager - which worked because he got fired!

Looks like he can do charming and he can do sneaky.


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Unless he wants loads of free advertising and an ego massage from the Beeb...


three things, he plays the part of someone for whom the idea of needing an ego massage is a total non-starter, the BBC runs quite a lot of the show as if he is doing them a favour which if they aren't paying him he is (we have already seen that he only gets tat out in the form of employees who he then has to pay!).

I don't see it as free advertising either, I'd expect for fucking advertising for having to go through all that shit- fuck that I expect to be paid if anyone ever wants to put my name to a show like that.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 29, 2007)

Alan Sugar's profile has been raised by this show, it's in his interest to do it. So what if he has to employ some idiot for a year or two as a result. He has plenty of sales types in his organisation and the only way to manage them is with the carrot and stick, they love it. Its mainly theatre anyway.


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Alan Sugar's profile has been raised by this show, it's in his interest to do it.


This guy is a very rich man not a model or z-list celebrity in need of a career boost. Please tell me why you think he benefits from having his profile raised - I think that by doing this he has kissed goodbye to any chance of turning the knighthood into a Lordship.


----------



## jiggajagga (Mar 29, 2007)

I just watched my very first 'Apprentice' and fear it will be my last!
I can not see any redeeming features in any of the candidates. They are all greedy, selfish, self-centered, back-stabbing, obnoxious twots and if thats what you need to 'succeed' in 'AmstradWorld' they are welcome to it.
Truly awful people!!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I’m hooked again straight away. The moment they all get together they start banging out prepared business speak phrases in an attempt to make themselves sound big and clever. Instead they all sound like a right bunch of tits. I roll with laughter at each new cliché.

Andy so obviously doesn’t want to be first manager. Deep down he knows he that he has the management skills of a dead goat and that this is going to be exposed. He’d like at least a couple of weeks before being found out and no one wants to be known as the first one to go.

Despite this he doesn’t feel as if he can been seen to not wanting the task and boldly announces with as much gusto and attention grabbing as possible “Well if you have the BALLS to put yourself forward how can I not? I’m in”.

After the vote is tied he is scared shitless that he may be picked afterall and arranges a secret conference in an attempt to backdown out of sight of the others and not lose face.

The attempt fails and both leadership contenders are gutted. He project manages, loses task, gets fired. Result.

You got to love people getting there comeuppance in this way. Nice bloke but a pillock to make a fuss about not being leader and then about being leader when he really didn’t want to be.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Alan Sugar's profile has been raised by this show, it's in his interest to do it. So what if he has to employ some idiot for a year or two as a result. He has plenty of sales types in his organisation and the only way to manage them is with the carrot and stick, they love it. Its mainly theatre anyway.



Plus never underestimate the power of doing business with someone for the first time and them being in awe of the mighty Alan Suger off the telly who turns out to be a nice bloke really. I bet he pulls off a number of better deals as a result of this angle.


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 29, 2007)

I think it is probably benefiacial to Sugar to do this programme.

I always thought he was just into Amstrad and property, but in fact there is more to his empire. I plus many others would never have known before The Apprentice. Before The Apprentice I thouht he was just a tosser geek who ran Amstrad.


----------



## wishface (Mar 29, 2007)

Kameron said:
			
		

> Well Alan Sugar does have a track record that says he is quite a businessman but you are right about this show and I remain mystified as to why he is involved in it. It seems so very very far from his own ideas of how to run a business.


and Trump make smore money from his version than he does! Perhaps some backstage transatlantichicanery!


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 29, 2007)

Its done by the BBC here who are tight as they are publicly funded.


----------



## wishface (Mar 29, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Its done by the BBC here who are tight as they are publicly funded.


i mean trump makes money from the UK show; more than big al.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 29, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I just watched my very first 'Apprentice' and fear it will be my last!
> I can not see any redeeming features in any of the candidates. They are all greedy, selfish, self-centered, back-stabbing, obnoxious twots and if thats what you need to 'succeed' in 'AmstradWorld' they are welcome to it.
> Truly awful people!!



This is precisely why it is brilliant television.  You don't have to like any of them.  It's much more enjoyable if you hate them all 


ooh...and I took a peak at a preview clip of next week - Rory! OMG!    I can't wait I cant wait!


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Well I’m hooked again straight away. The moment they all get together they start banging out prepared business speak phrases in an attempt to make themselves sound big and clever. Instead they all sound like a right bunch of tits. I roll with laughter at each new cliché.


I'm guessing that you are lucky enough not to work in an industry where you hear all those clichés everyday. Drives me up the wall.


----------



## Kameron (Mar 29, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Plus never underestimate the power of doing business with someone for the first time and them being in awe of the mighty Alan Suger off the telly who turns out to be a nice bloke really. I bet he pulls off a number of better deals as a result of this angle.


I think that the last time that Sugar did a deal with someone who doesn't know a whole lot more about him than that TV show gives away might have been a very long time ago.


----------



## Onslow (Mar 29, 2007)

The winner of series 3 will be the guy called Adam Hosker. Hes from the same town as me, grew up on a council estate, and paid his way through university to get a degree. He knows the meaning of hard work and is currently in a position to capatilise on the best opportunity hes ever likely to encounter in his life. He didnt get much camera time during the first episode, however he will be one to watch and will out last the rest of the southern ponces


----------



## wishface (Mar 30, 2007)

Onslow said:
			
		

> The winner of series 3 will be the guy called Adam Hosker. Hes from the same town as me, grew up on a council estate, and paid his way through university to get a degree. He knows the meaning of hard work and is currently in a position to capatilise on the best opportunity hes ever likely to encounter in his life. He didnt get much camera time during the first episode, however he will be one to watch and will out last the rest of the southern ponces


so, a cliche then.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2007)

Let's face it, if any of these people were THAT good, they wouldn't be on the show, and with their entrepreneurial skills they would have set themselves  up doing something somewhere. It's for us to watch outsized egos being crushed by a sated ego.. marvellous.. 

And that Tre fella must just be there for the Syed wind up factor?


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 30, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/candidate/id/7/type/contestant.html
Tre Azam worked for his familys business, why stop now?
Surely if he wants to start up for himself he would get help from his family?
Maybe because of his attitude, (The big I am) he has to try it on here.
Many people like him tell others to give them respect, forgetting that  you have to earn respect, not demand it. He wont last.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2007)

If he's the new Syed, he'll last a while yet, good for viewing figures.


----------



## beeboo (Mar 30, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> If he's the new Syed, he'll last a while yet, good for viewing figures.



Nah, Tre isn't the new Syed, he's just gobby.  I'm tipping Rory for the new Syed role.  He's even got the slightly creepy eyes.


----------



## jæd (Mar 30, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/candidate/id/7/type/contestant.html
> Tre Azam worked for his familys business, why stop now?
> Surely if he wants to start up for himself he would get help from his family?
> Maybe because of his attitude, (The big I am) he has to try it on here.
> Many people like him tell others to give them respect, forgetting that  you have to earn respect, not demand it. He wont last.






			
				BBC said:
			
		

> he was working in his family's software and hardware business in Europe and Asia



aka "a dodgy shop on Tottenham Court Road".

He's from Essex, demands "respect" and has a goaty. Prat...


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> hmmm...I'm reckoning Simon.  On paper he looks good, and he masterminded that scheme of getting wotshisname to be project manager - which worked because he got fired!
> 
> Looks like he can do charming and he can do sneaky.




I'm with you on this fella. After watching the prog I read each write up and felt he will do well. He only had a little bit of airtime but I bet reckon he'll feature in some way each week.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 30, 2007)

I didn't realise how much I'd missed my weekly dose of lazy cliched 'businesspeak' until this came back to our screens. I fackin' love it. Not quite as vomit-inducing as the US show - still can't really decide which one I prefer. The US one is just comedy from beginning to end. This one's a bit more serious... a _bit._


----------



## Onslow (Mar 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> so, a cliche then.




My point exactly.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 4, 2007)

yay! it's on tonight! 

I have genuinely been looking forward to it all week


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh fucking bollocks - been looking forward to this all week and going to miss the second half as I have to pick my bloody dad up at the airport. How  could  he be so inconsiderate.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 4, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Oh fucking bollocks - been looking forward to this all week and going to miss the second half as I have to pick my bloody dad up at the airport. How  could  he be so inconsiderate.



Keep your fingers crossed the plane is delayed.

or...pretend you checked online and that the plane was showing as delayed


----------



## zed (Apr 4, 2007)

I fucking hate this show with a passion.

Full of horray fucking henrys and wide-boy wannabes from mobile phone sales and recruitment acting like a bunch of big time charlies on speed.  These people are not impressive and if they are representative of the future of British business, we're all fucked. 

It is basically like watching a load of mechanical dolls all randomly bumping into each other ......while a dead-eyed, shortarse Barrow Boy oik, watches from the side with a remote control.

The Apprentice doesn't go far enough. The contestant who 'loses' at the end of each episode should be put down. Then at the end of the series, the Barrow Boy could be charged with mass murder.

Then hopefully no more numbskulls will volunteer to go on this freakshow and then maybe they'll stop making this shit.

Did I mention I fucking hate The Apprentice?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 4, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> I fucking hate this show with a passion.
> 
> Full of horray fucking henrys and wide-boy wannabes from mobile phone sales and recruitment acting like a bunch of big time charlies on speed.  These people are not impressive and if they are representative of the future of British business, we're all fucked.
> 
> ...




Thats why I love it! I like your idea about putting them down though, although perhaps more torture should be involved.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2007)

Jammy Cows! Pulled it off at the last minute!

My God,  how hard would you have punched the guy who was PM for the lads?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2007)

Im actully laughing my ass off!! The guys is a prick of such magnitude!

The pouch looked like a suicide bombers belt!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2007)

Personally I thought the wardrobe was the better product the moment they mentioned it. Would sell really well in the states. Sweetums has his own ickle coat and ooh shall we put it away in sweetum's own ickle wardrobe. Just needs to be made out of better materials.

Should have sold well in the boutique but she alienated her audience from the start by labeling her market with a sterotype that dog owners hate. Its a true sterotype but they will argue till the cows come home that it isn't.

Utilty belts are naff. Well known fact. Thats why the streets aren't already full of them.

That project manager was crap and with luck he's gone.


----------



## oddworld (Apr 4, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> The pouch looked like a suicide bombers belt!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2007)

This has been a PISS funny episode!! Oh my aching sides!

"Rory, You're a disaster!"


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 4, 2007)

i thought the first guy who got fired was quite reasonable, just wanted to be with his family.

Rory - what a dick


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> This has been a PISS funny episode!! Oh my aching sides!
> 
> "Rory, You're a disaster!"




Spare a thought for those that thought it was supposed to be on BBc2


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Spare a thought for those that thought it was supposed to be on BBc2



Minute's silence.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2007)

Rory: I am your boss

Tre: No you aren't. 

Rory: Yes. I am  your boss

Tre: You're not the boss o' me!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Rory: I am your boss
> 
> Tre: No you aren't.
> 
> ...



Tre has a point though. 

I've project managed people of higher grades than me. I wasn't their boss, just their project manager.

I assigned them tasks but that still didn't make me their boss. I just knew more about that subject is all and was acting from a platform of expertise not authority.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 4, 2007)

Rory is the most unlikeable man inthe world. What a twat.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Minute's silence.



fank yew...


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> i thought the first guy who got fired was quite reasonable, just wanted to be with his family.



I thought he was okay until that last bit of shit about being a billionaire by the time he's 50.


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 4, 2007)

I would have designed a grill for owners of staffies, mastiffs, pitbulls etc

kind of a doggie version of this 






only with crystals instead of diamonds 

or something


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Tre has a point though.
> 
> I've project managed people of higher grades than me. I wasn't their boss, just their project manager.
> 
> I assigned them tasks but that still didn't make me their boss. I just knew more about that subject is all and was acting from a platform of expertise not authority.


Yeah.  I know.  I just found the exchange properly funny!


----------



## wishface (Apr 4, 2007)

HI I'm Tre, punch me!


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Full of horray fucking henrys and wide-boy wannabes from mobile phone sales and recruitment acting like a bunch of big time charlies on speed.  These people are not impressive and if they are representative of the future of British business, we're all fucked.



I watch and enjoy the show-but for once Im going to agree with Zed (as much as it pains me to)-the contestants wouldnt even make middle management to be fair. Every episode you're guranteed to hear the word 'focus' or 'drive' bleated out by people who love the sound of their own voice-and the way they beg for mercy at the end is pathetic. Still makes for good television.


----------



## wishface (Apr 5, 2007)

the male candidates this year are terrible. What happened? They aren't even entertaining (except for Tre but he really is an obnoxious cunt).


----------



## jiggajagga (Apr 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> I fucking hate this show with a passion.
> 
> Full of horray fucking henrys and wide-boy wannabes from mobile phone sales and recruitment acting like a bunch of big time charlies on speed.  These people are not impressive and if they are representative of the future of British business, we're all fucked.
> 
> ...



Hear hear Zed. I'm with you! (see post 80)


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 5, 2007)

Last night was ace. "Throw the toys out of the pram and stamp" man Tre was on top tantrum throwing form, "I'm your boss" "No,you're not my boss" "Yes I am" "No you're not". Plus I really liked the pitch of the utterly clueless Scots girlie - "This combines out of the box thinking with a solution....." Fantastic!


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 5, 2007)

Also:-

Tre: "I'm a lion." (Maybe he meant Leo.)


----------



## souljacker (Apr 5, 2007)

What a funny programme!

Wasn't it obvious that Harrods and the Boutique were red herrings? 

As for Ifte. I'm going to be a billionaire by the time i'm 50.

I bet you a billion quid you aint.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

I found myself worry and feeling sorry for Rory last night.  I know he was a prig and antagonised the group and actually stifled any creativity in them but he didn't seem to have recovered from his bankruptcy trauma either.  He seems to have real difficulty in his own belief of himself.  
When they got to the board room you could see by his body language that he had just given up completely and seemed to be replaying in his head all of his past failures.  I wouldn't like to work with him but I did feel sorry for him in a mumsy sort of way.


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 5, 2007)

Nah he's just a clueless arse who hasn't realised just how clueless he is yet. He wants to get into organising corporate hospitality jollies for his posh mates or some other vacuous activity, thats the sort of business that would suit a chinless wonder like him. Keep him away from anything serious where he can't do any damage, I always wonder when you see twats like him go bankrupt how much money he owed to other small businesses and how much grief he's caused them. I bet his inherited personal family fortune was well ringfenced from any bankruptcy.

<throws biro down on table very hard> they'll respect me now!


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I always wonder when you see twats like him go bankrupt how much money he owed to other small businesses and how much grief he's caused them. I bet his inherited personal family fortune was well ringfenced from any bankruptcy.
> 
> <throws biro down on table very hard> they'll respect me now!



Actually you are probably right in this and in response to your aggressive but fair biro throwing  I now retract my previous sympathy and give it to the small businesses who did suffer.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2007)

Born rich without the skills and abilities to match up to his peers.

I'd like to feel sorry for him but would rather poke him with sharp sticks.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 5, 2007)

_Can you find out what sort of dogs chavs have. And by that I mean general working class._

Rory, most unlikeable man on tele this year.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 5, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> When they got to the board room you could see by his body language that he had just given up completely and seemed to be replaying in his head all of his past failures.


I saw that too  
He was pallid with a few high spots of colour, he was just thinking "my world is crashing down again."


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 5, 2007)

"I keep failing and quite frankly it's getting very boring"


----------



## catrina (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't believe Naomi survived that, she strikes me as a bullying b*tch! Jadine was annoying and needs to learn to shut up, but Naomi was completely useless and tried to put it all on Jadine, blah, can't stand her. Can't wait til next week!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2007)

That guy on the other side(project manager) was a right arse, my younger brother could have conversed better than him.....business man my arse, all he did was say fuck you fuck this fuck that...........

ETA....and he dropped the mother of all phrases...."i have nothing else to learn"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I can't believe Naomi survived that, she strikes me as a bullying b*tch! Jadine was annoying and needs to learn to shut up, but Naomi was completely useless and tried to put it all on Jadine, blah, can't stand her. Can't wait til next week!



nah she was no bully.....clever, but no bully......wet i would say 

As for jadine, she may have fire in her belly, but its nestled in her head me thinks and her need to be right made her devisive in a team element, she would not listen....personally that scottish lady did naff all but pull faces, so for me she would have gone.....


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Simon for the win, almost certainly.


----------



## wishface (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone know how I can have Tre killed?

What a prize gobshite.


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 12, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Anyone know how I can have Tre killed?
> 
> What a prize gobshite.


I'll go halves with you, maybe we could get a discount if we do Jadine as well.

I am really struggling to work out how they managed to get together such a useless bunch of arses.


----------



## wishface (Apr 12, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I'll go halves with you, maybe we could get a discount if we do Jadine as well.
> 
> I am really struggling to work out how they managed to get together such a useless bunch of arses.



yep, i thought this year was supposed to be a marked improvement after what happened with last years apprentice (excepting her miscarriage which is unfortuante). THis years lot are not good tv - that's about the only kind thing i can say about them, and if i have to watch that smug twat Tre or that annoying Jadine chew her face for another week i will not be happy. 

Fire THAT big al!


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 12, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> yep, i thought this year was supposed to be a marked improvement after what happened with last years apprentice (excepting her miscarriage which is unfortuante). THis years lot are not good tv - that's about the only kind thing i can say about them, and if i have to watch that smug twat Tre or that annoying Jadine chew her face for another week i will not be happy.
> 
> Fire THAT big al!


All they seem to do is drive round in a people carrier wondering what to do. Not an original thought or spark of inspiration amongst them. Pathetic. If Sugar employs any of them he needs his head examined.

The next challenge should be to stick them on boats and tell them to sail round the Iranian coastline like those other great examples of young British professionalism


----------



## wishface (Apr 12, 2007)

Really the premise is flawed as a way of finding the best candidate since the best candidate will inevitably be hounded out by the pack mentality. All that then leaves is Sir Alan's intuition in the hope of spotting this and firing accordingly.

Still it's good fun tv. I do enjoy laughing at these capitalist wannabes.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm puzzled as I had thought that this year was supposed to have a more intelligent contestants and that also apparently Sir Alan had been a bit cross with the Sayed/Michelle romance as he didn't want the show turning into some kind of big brother.  So why then did he fire Gerri last night and why has he not fired Tre or Jadine so far?  Possibly because they make good telly?

So far he has fired the old bloke,  <old as in married with kids> Andy and the _fat _girl Gerri and I am wondering if they do not look so asthetically pleasing as the blonde girls or are not so televisual as argumentative Tre or Jadine.  Maybe I am just being cynical but last night I thought the whole programme got ten steps nearer to being a big brother type of show. 

Dissapointed so far.


----------



## wishface (Apr 12, 2007)

Big Al don't like it when someone _else_ eats all the pies!


----------



## catrina (Apr 13, 2007)

I really don't get why they split them in boys team and girls team. All reality tv is like this and it's really lame, but especially in this context. Have you ever been split into teams by gender at work?!


----------



## Bazza (Apr 14, 2007)

APPARENTLY, there is a sex tape of Naomi doing the rounds of the tabloids filmed by a jilted ex, in which she demonstrates her love of a position called the "backdoor screamer".


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Reaaaaalllly!   
Where is one of those pictures when you need it, ey?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I really don't get why they split them in boys team and girls team. All reality tv is like this and it's really lame, but especially in this context. Have you ever been split into teams by gender at work?!



Its done because battles of the sexes, boys vrs girls, creates discussion amongst its viewers, which means ratings.


----------



## Ravel (Apr 15, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> I really don't get why they split them in boys team and girls team. All reality tv is like this and it's really lame, but especially in this context. Have you ever been split into teams by gender at work?!


How would you divide them? It's as good a method as any...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 15, 2007)

Ravel said:
			
		

> How would you divide them? It's as good a method as any...



Nope - its lazy boring stereotyping.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Nope - its lazy boring stereotyping.



It might be stereotyping but it isn't boring to your everyday reality TV veiwer. Especially when the women beat the guys, women in offices around the country lap it up as proof of female superiority. Of course its all meaninglesss and just reality TV and an indication of nothing when the men win  And vice versa tbh.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 16, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> It might be stereotyping but it isn't boring to your everyday reality TV veiwer. Especially when the women beat the guys, women in offices around the country lap it up as proof of female superiority. Of course its all meaninglesss and just reality TV and an indication of nothing when the men win  And vice versa tbh.



Really? The women in my office would rather die than identify themselves with any of those useless twonks.


----------



## aqua (Apr 18, 2007)

well tonight was a bit dull

and those orange lollies looked awful


----------



## Ravel (Apr 19, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Nope - its lazy boring stereotyping.



So, again, how would you do it?


----------



## wishface (Apr 19, 2007)

Didn't really enjoy that dizzy bitch who gave the lolly to the kid and then made the mother pay for it! Well out of order!

I'm surprised they sold any of those orange monstrosities at all given the amount of shit they contained!


----------



## souljacker (Apr 19, 2007)

Whats with Margaret and Nick? They keep helping them during tasks! Let 'em fuck up! 

They also both seem to be doing a lot more talking this time round. I preferred it when they just sat next to Sir Alan and nodded their heads and stared at people.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 19, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Whats with Margaret and Nick? They keep helping them during tasks! Let 'em fuck up!
> 
> They also both seem to be doing a lot more talking this time round. I preferred it when they just sat next to Sir Alan and nodded their heads and stared at people.




I quite like their little comments and knowing looks.  

I think Margaret has had a bit of a makeover.  Her glasses and hair look more snazzy this year.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> well tonight was a bit dull
> 
> and those orange lollies looked awful



Yeah I thought that. I couldn't believe those idiots lost by a tenner because they cut their prices at the end to stupid levels...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Didn't really enjoy that dizzy bitch who gave the lolly to the kid and then made the mother pay for it! Well out of order!
> 
> I'm surprised they sold any of those orange monstrosities at all given the amount of shit they contained!



Why is it shit? Because some ingredients were produced synthetically? Most medicines are produced synthetically, does that make them shit?

If an ingredient is given an E number it means its been tested and regulated. I don’t seem a problem with it. One of those E numbers in those lollies was in fact vitamin C. You still need labelling mind because people have food allergies. 

Well she must be gutted being sacked over a tenner loss. The other side should have made more and were very jammy.

Of the three in the seat all three should have been sacked to be honest. The standard is rubbish this year.

That blond woman lied saying that she was already at the printers when the Tiger name was given. She was in the car on the way there. She pulled a face when he gave her all the E numbers so she herself knew they weren’t that natural but still thought Natural was the best word to use. Her own common sense should have prevented that error. How many more could they have sold without the cock up. A lot more! She could have been forgiven the cock up as we all make mistakes sometimes but she tried to lie her way out of it and was only saying I put my hands up when  she knew that she’d been caught in a lie. She should have been the one to have been sacked but scientist woman shot herself in the foot.

The project manager admitted that he couldn’t sell and manage a team at the same time. If he can’t multi-task why should Sir Alan want him? Sir Alan is going to be looking for someone to sell whilst managing a team at the same time. Thank you goodbye. Plus if he knew that scientist woman was such a poor sales person then she should have gone in the lion’s suit not him. If he could have sold 5 more lollies than her he would have won. Use your resources to best result. Don’t assign tasks to people who are weak at that task. He doesn’t have time to develop people it’s a two day task not a month. Bad manager.

Finally the scientist girl. Good on her, she don’t like ripping people off. Big corporations do though so she was always applying for the wrong job. If she’d sold 5 more lollies they’d have won.
It’s a fact of business that if people will pay £4 you charge £4 if they will pay £5 you charge £5. What its worth is irrelevant its what people will pay that matters in business because although they may be buying today they might not be tomorrow.  Especially important when they aren’t trying to establish a brand they were only looking to make a quick buck.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw the girl that was fired on BReakfast this morning.

She seemed quite nice, and accepted taht it was the right decision and that the insdustry wasn't for her.  She also said it was out of order trying to sell sweets to kids and pestering the mums 4 times and basicaly ruining their day.

Fair play to her. I wouldn't be able to sell a product that I thought was overpriced and shit via pester power to mums.

If there were more people like her around the world would be a happier place.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> well tonight was a bit dull
> 
> and those orange lollies looked awful



If they had thought of the tiger name soon and had bought stuff to make them look stripped instead of hundreds and thousands I think they would have sold a lot more and would have had less E numbers to place on the label. They might have even been able to say they were natural if they'd found a natural dark orange colourant.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 19, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah I thought that. I couldn't believe those idiots lost by a tenner because they cut their prices at the end to stupid levels...



I know  what nombre's!!!!!!

I would get rid of  ....tre , the scots bird , the  over sun bedded tash girl who pushes lollies onto kids and the one with bright lipstick who looks like susan off the game 'guess who'....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> I saw the girl that was fired on BReakfast this morning.
> 
> She seemed quite nice, and accepted taht it was the right decision and that the insdustry wasn't for her.  She also said it was out of order trying to sell sweets to kids and pestering the mums 4 times and basicaly ruining their day.
> 
> ...



Sure but that's not what this show is about. It's about making money and proving you can do the job Sugar wants you to do. She obviously should have been 'fired' because she didn't fit the spec...


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 19, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Sure but that's not what this show is about. It's about making money and proving you can do the job Sugar wants you to do. She obviously should have been 'fired' because she didn't fit the spec...




Yeah I know,  what I'm saying is it's nice to see people sticking to their guns on their own moral issues rather than seeling out for and extra £10.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 19, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Yeah I know,  what I'm saying is it's nice to see people sticking to their guns on their own moral issues rather than seeling out for and extra £10.



Easy for her to have a moral code when she already has a large wedge in her bank as a highly paid scientist.

Would her morals be so firm if a tenner dictates whether or not she can pay the rent that month.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 19, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> well tonight was a bit dull
> 
> and those orange lollies looked awful



They contained Tartrazine too, which I thought had been banned because it causes hyperactivity in children.


----------



## wishface (Apr 19, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Why is it shit? Because some ingredients were produced synthetically? Most medicines are produced synthetically, does that make them shit?
> 
> If an ingredient is given an E number it means its been tested and regulated. I




It's shit pal, get over yourself. 

That plus a lot of the parents didn't seem to want their kids eating that shit.

SHIT! SHIT!SHIT! SHIT!SHIT! SHIT!SHIT! SHIT!SHIT! SHIT!SHIT! SHIT!SHIT!


----------



## Lock&Light (Apr 19, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> They contained Tartrazine too, which I thought had been banned because it causes hyperactivity in children.



"Tartrazine is a very commonly used color in the United Kingdom and the United States — obviously used for yellow, but can also be used with E133 Brilliant Blue FCF or E142 Green S to produce various green shades. Use of tartrazine is banned in Norway and was banned in Austria and Germany, before European Parliament and Council Directive 94/36/EC lifted the ban, though it may only be used in certain products [1]. Its consumption, however, is still not recommended by some for children."

- Wikpedia


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Sure but that's not what this show is about. It's about making money and proving you can do the job Sugar wants you to do. She obviously should have been 'fired' because she didn't fit the spec...



Selling lollies? The more I watch it the more ludicrous the show becomes. Its blatently edited for laughs. Who would employ ANY of them?


----------



## beeboo (Apr 25, 2007)

Better episode this week I thought 

Although it's getting easier to 'read' the editing - I could tell by half way through who was going to end up in the boardroom (well actually I was surprised that Katie didn't end up in there, but despite the fact that it wasn't clear who'd made the most money, their team had loads more screen time).


----------



## D'wards (Apr 26, 2007)

Innit weird how some weeks you do not see certain characters at all, for example the black girl - massive (lisping) loudmouth in past weeks - fuck all this week.

I despise that Tre and his fucking censoring of the art - what a twat (i blame Allah myself). He will last a while cos people love to hate him, therefore watch, but if he wins i will pledge to send Piers Morgan £100 in cash, no note attached.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 26, 2007)

i'd love to go on that show and nail those mutherfuckers


----------



## bashthefash (Apr 26, 2007)

I know one of the 'specialist' artists that was on this week.
Though I actually missed it while watching Ugly Betty.


----------



## Miss Potter (Apr 26, 2007)

the girl who got fired in last night's ep (Naomi?) made a huge mistake taking the two guys back into the boardroom with her. With Adam it was obviously a personal thing, and Lohit - just because his labels were bad...wtf  

She should have taken Katie in with her because she was useless this week.


----------



## wishface (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone caught using corporatespeak will be severely punished, by order of the management.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 26, 2007)

Natalie mugged her self up because she was too 'nice.' She was being buddy- buddy with Katie and felt a misplaced loyalty/ solidarity not to bring her to the board room. The situation was made worse by the fact Katie felt no such compunction at stabbing her in the back. 

That mistake alone means that Natalie wasn't suitable for the job. I felt for her,  because its something I proabably would have done too- protected my 'friend.' I dont think a man  would never have done that?

I *hated* the way she was damned by the patronising fake praise about her MBA before she was slaughtered for having been a PA/ administrator.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 26, 2007)

wot Melinda said


----------



## liampreston (Apr 26, 2007)

Another good episode, another good Tre week (plant? actor? surely he's not real...) And Adam, it's good to see some northern sense amongst a group of 2-dimensonal robots =)


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 26, 2007)

Margaret <hearts> Adam


----------



## ICB (Apr 26, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Natalie mugged her self up because she was too 'nice.'



She was also completely dreadful, to be fair, e.g. if she'd spoken to me the way she dealt with Tim the Horse I'd have kicked her out on the street immediately.

Not pulling Katie into the boardroom was the sort of error of judgement that meant she deserved to get fired.

PS Fi Glover is lovely.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie should have gone for definite but like Melinda said, Natalie wasn't up for the competition and stabbing her mate in the back. 

Makes you wonder how they've chosen these 5 super business brains. There are a handful of cut-throat types but the people who've gone out so far are the type of people who wouldn't do well in business, it's almost like they're being taught a lesson for having the gall to go on the show. Most of them could have been weeded out in an hour interview with a few tests.

And as has been said, the editing is shit. One week loads of someone, next nothing. Too many clues in the programme and even the trailers about who will go in the boardroom.

Not enjoying this series really.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 26, 2007)

The biggest loser from that episode was the 'Lips' photographer Elizabeth Hoff! She must be furious! 

She was edited poorly, came acros as a pain. Her work was abused and taken apart by Alan Sugar and then again by the 'You're Fired' show.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 26, 2007)

that Elizabeth did look like a bit of a nutter.


----------



## Megaton (Apr 26, 2007)

I watched it for the first time last night - all of them a shower of bastards! Sycophantic, snobbish, backstabbing....the list goes on.

Its like the 1980's never ended.

Won't be watching again.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> The biggest loser from that episode was the 'Lips' photographer Elizabeth Hoff! She must be furious!
> 
> She was edited poorly, came acros as a pain. Her work was abused and taken apart by Alan Sugar and then again by the 'You're Fired' show.



I haven't seen ‘your fired’ yet but I have to say no smoke without fire. 

She had delusions of grandeur which she had no right to having never exhibited before. She thought she was going to be the next big thing. Such arrogance. Plus her work was very easy to do pop art with a topic that has been done to death by student artists. Niether team should have picked her.

Bad editing?

So you are saying it wasn’t her:
Overpricing. 
Not compromising on price.
Unoriginal work.
Wanting every single little detail perfect from tiny holes in the wall to the label
Having the cheek to get her boyfriend lecture sales people on how to sell whilst nodding wisely next to him.

You can’t edit in what hasn’t happened. They might have edited out bits where she was lovely but the pain in the arse bits still remain and there were plenty of them for them to use.

Margaret saw it all and said the client was running the show not them.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 26, 2007)

Her work reminded me on an album cover - red glossy lips on a black background, maybe with a malteaser between the teeth? Does anyone remember it - was it Hot Chocolate? This is going back to the 70s or 80s - it was in my parents record collection. Can anyone remember it, cos its driving me mad.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2007)

Natalie made a massive mistake not getting Katie in the boardroom - not only did it reveal her to be soft touch sparing someone who had been nice to her, it meant she didn't have an allie in boardroom - Katie absolutely hates Adam and between the two of them they could have hung him out to dry.  Instead she picked whateverhisnameis who was less use than a wet lettuce.  

The lips were so clearly the 'red herring'  ...I wonder if she'd been put up to it, told to price the painting ridiculously high, not to give them the contact list and get all diva-ish?

Like Margaret, I'm starting to get a soft-spot for Adam.  If he'd just stop acting like a sullen teenager!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Apr 26, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Like Margaret, I'm starting to get a soft-spot for Adam.  If he'd just stop acting like a sullen teenager!



I want Adam to win -the others hate him and they are all wankers, so he's clearly the best. 

I thought Tre's art 'appreciation' was hilarious. Were his objections to nudity because of religious reasons?


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I thought Tre's art 'appreciation' was hilarious. Were his objections to nudity because of religious reasons?



I assume so (also I assume his rather hilarious rejection of Darwinism - 'she might have evolved from a fish but I certainly didn't').

Although it did make him seem like a bit of prick (not difficult when it comes to Tre  ), I did think it was interesting that the girls were criticised for not having any morals when it came to the kissagram service the other week, but Tre was criticised for not putting his own morals aside for the sake of business    I guess if he'd said in a reasonable manner that he wasn't comfortable with the art because of his religion, then maybe people wouldn't have had an issue with it - throwing a strop isn't really the way to go about it.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2007)

Loved the bit in the taxi where girls were joking about hanging lobsters from their nipples. Very amusing.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Bad editing?
> 
> So you are saying it wasn’t her:


 I wasnt quite saying that!  

I meant- there was a quick montage of her complaining about various things. It made her look really bad. 

She did complain a lot- but we dont know if that was over a long period of time or over 10 minutes. The edited montage *may* not have been fair. 

She was attacked as an artist and her work savaged. 

I was just commenting that Elizabeth cant be feeling happy this morning.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I was just commenting that Elizabeth cant be feeling happy this morning.



Unless the whole thing was a set up


----------



## hektik (Apr 26, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I was just commenting that Elizabeth cant be feeling happy this morning.



except for the fact that her work was seen by an audience of millions - some of whom would have liked her pictures and may even buy them...


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2007)

I rather liked that stuff that guy from Brixton had done, with his family in animal masks!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 26, 2007)

hektik said:
			
		

> except for the fact that her work was seen by an audience of millions - some of whom would have liked her pictures and may even buy them...


True. If you think all publicity is good publicity. 

She comes off looking unpleasant and her work is roundly mocked and trashed. Ching Ching.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 26, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I rather liked that stuff that guy from Brixton had done, with his family in animal masks!



Tre found them deeply disturbing  

The Horse photos were wonderful.

Natalie deserved to go after she failed to take Kate back into the room with her.


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 26, 2007)

Simon was my favourite until last night. I really don’t think my shoes would be good enough for him, and that shite about smiling on the telephone … what a disappointment.

I’m feeling hard pushed to like any of them - well, maybe that northern knob - but only because of his accent.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Unless the whole thing was a set up



Alan does seem to be throwing in deliberate Red Herrings this series. 

As the art world is a bit bonkers though its hard to say whether she was the red herring or (no pun intended) the fish woman.

50% of art students at some stage must think, lips, sensual, have them holding everyday objects, man I'm a genious!! And the art teacher says yeah yeah seen it all before. Thats why I think she was the artist who was there to set them up to fail.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2007)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Simon was my favourite until last night. I really don’t think my shoes would be good enough for him, and that shite about smiling on the telephone … what a disappointment.



He's still my favourite to win.  

I think that stuff about smiling on the telephone is true   (and not bad advice to Adam who tends to bear the constant expression of someone who just found out his hamster died).

And the shoes stuff - again, they were looking for posh City art buying types, I'd be looking for people in expensive suits and shoes as well.

But yeah he's a bit posh innit?


----------



## beeboo (Apr 26, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Thats why I think she was the artist who was there to set them up to fail.



Googling her name only brings up a few references to fashion photography work (mostly stuff on 'Make me a Supermodel', so clearly got previous 'reality TV' experience).  

I definitely think she was put there as a red-herring, I'm just not sure if she was *genuinely* an egomaniac nightmare or whether she was acting it up.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 26, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Googling her name only brings up a few references to fashion photography work (mostly stuff on 'Make me a Supermodel', so clearly got previous 'reality TV' experience).
> 
> I definitely think she was put there as a red-herring, I'm just not sure if she was *genuinely* an egomaniac nightmare or whether she was acting it up.


Interesting! She already had reality TV experience? Its all so incestuous!

Missed the bit when they selected the artist actually- did they just go with what they liked/ what they thought would sell, or did anyone do any research on the artists- like a basic google?

Her husband looked foolish too!


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 27, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Googling her name only brings up a few references to fashion photography work (mostly stuff on 'Make me a Supermodel', so clearly got previous 'reality TV' experience).


She seems real enough. Her site: http://www.elisabethhoff.com/


----------



## beeboo (Apr 27, 2007)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> She seems real enough. Her site: http://www.elisabethhoff.com/



although those lips are the sum total of her non-fashion work...

On balance I think she was genuine (with ideas above her station) but was deliberately picked as a red herring.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2007)

good show tonight.  adam has won me round.  ridiculous decision to bring him in.

and lohit - watch the quiet ones...


----------



## beeboo (May 2, 2007)

Thank god Paul has gone, I was nearly throwing stuff at the telly everytime I saw his self-satisfied mug.  

Rooting for Adam now - he's got no chance of winning, but I'd like to see him stay as long as possible.

Lohit still hasn't made much of an impression on me, but I think that's because he's quietly efficient.  

My money is still on Simon, but I think he's starting to get a bit cocky and could start making mistakes...


----------



## Part 2 (May 2, 2007)

Paul...what a cunt. On the aftermath show he was still adamant he was right!

I'm getting to like Adam more and more. When he returned and not one of them welcomed him was a great moment. I hope he does get picked for TM next week and wins. 

Although it looks from the bits they showed that if he does he'll be up against Simon, my favourite to win from the start. (I agree he's getting cocky though)

And that Katy one wants a big stick round her head, fucking snobby fucker.


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> good show tonight.  adam has won me round.  ridiculous decision to bring him in.


Yeah Adam's all right in my book- blatant class snobbery against him by the pretty much all toff other contenders - they all look down on him as hes from somewhere up north and a car salesman.

That other rugby wearing toff captain taking the piss out of adams accent makes him next on my hatelist.

This Paul fella, prize chump that he was, did make for hilarious viewing though - that task when he tried to sell himself as a dj round kingston was particularly funny. 

My tip for winning is that women whose name i forget, not to be mean but she does look a little orange. She's smart, level headed, and professional.

...looked her up Kristina Grimes:


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2007)

and she's a homewrecker! 

edit:  ooops!  I meant katie, not kristeena.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 2, 2007)

*what would you sell em'?*

Selling to the French, what should you sell.
Products which are quintessentially British which they don't have .
Marmite, Pork pies with Colmans mustard, British Marmalades and jams.
Cornish Pasties (something hot which gives an aroma makes one hungry)
Scotch eggs, steak and kidney pies in tins.
Put a couple of Union jack hats on. Keep your best french speaker on the stall.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> Selling to the French, what should you sell.
> Products which are quintessentially British which they don't have .
> Marmite, Pork pies with Colmans mustard, British Marmalades and jams.
> Cornish Pasties (something hot which gives an aroma makes one hungry)
> ...



are you applying for next year?


----------



## han (May 2, 2007)

Yep - Paul is such a wanker - awful lispy posh army twat, with enough arrogance to fill the Albert Hall. Katy's SUCH a snob, too!

Good on Kristina!

I'm actually starting to warm to Adam abit....at least he's genuine - you know where you are with him.

I quite like Tre too - he's horribly misogynistic and embarrassingly insular (eg. calling the French 'frogs').....but he's got a sense of humour and at least there's no hidden agenda.

It's the HONEST people who are able to sell AND be honest and genuine (an almost impossible combination) who seem to survive....


----------



## maldwyn (May 2, 2007)

One of my favourite bits of the series are the fantastic shots of London - although the geography looks a bit askew; it seem the only way to get around or to Sugar’s office is via a tour of most of London’s landmarks.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 2, 2007)

*a million pounds to invest*

If you had a million pounds to invest which of the remaining candidates would get your dosh?


----------



## beeboo (May 2, 2007)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> One of my favourite bits of the series are the fantastic shots of London - although the geography looks a bit askew; it seem the only way to get around or to Sugar’s office is via a tour of most of London’s landmarks.



The geography and timing of the bits in and around the boardroom is total bobbins.  They always show Canary Wharf prior to the boardroom bits, even though his offices are outside London somewhere.  Then the boardroom bits themselves are actually filmed in BBC studios in West London, whereas the bit of them leaving the building and getting in a cab is actually at the Amstrad offices (and that is clearly filmed right at the start of the series cos the continuity on that is totally dismal)


----------



## cillaB (May 3, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> I'm getting to like Adam more and more. :



Liked the bit where, as he and Kristina were leaving, he said " I haven'tjust been fired, have I?  I wasn't sure"

Amstrad is in Brentwood, 17 miles down the road


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 3, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Thank god Paul has gone, I was nearly throwing stuff at the telly everytime I saw his self-satisfied mug.
> 
> Rooting for Adam now - he's got no chance of winning, but I'd like to see him stay as long as possible.
> 
> ...




I have never wanted to kill someone before on TV, but paul had me on the edge...


Arrogant cunt   and that bunny boiler must die too


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 3, 2007)

Adam to win!

God, Paul was just awful! I mean, who the fuck would think taking cash and  carry cheese to sell to the French, of all people! And I was just crying with laughter at their sausage cooker, I mean you just couldn't make it up! And then on the aftermath programme he kept on wittering about having a 'quality product' What a total Tory Boy wanker.  It was a joy to see him lose.

Although I heard the NOTW is running a story about him and Katy shagging on Sunday - think I'll need a strong stomach to read that!


----------



## wishface (May 3, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Yeah Adam's all right in my book- blatant class snobbery against him by the pretty much all toff other contenders - they all look down on him as hes from somewhere up north and a car salesman.
> 
> That other rugby wearing toff captain taking the piss out of adams accent makes him next on my hatelist.
> 
> ...


She's an evil old crow! who'd want her under them?


----------



## wishface (May 3, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Yep - Paul is such a wanker - awful lispy posh army twat, with enough arrogance to fill the Albert Hall. Katy's SUCH a snob, too!
> 
> Good on Kristina!
> 
> ...


There's no hidden agenda because he's a thick ignorant twat!

Adam is getting a bum rap; he performs well, I tink, despite being given things to do that the PM can later pick on (surprised that Big Al hasn't noticed this; he's abit stupid really). He doesn't seem to get flustered and doesn't have an attitude. That puts him streets ahead of the other losers in my book; I wouldn't hire any of them.

And get the sexual tension with Katie, defending her man! meeeeoow!


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> If you had a million pounds to invest which of the remaining candidates would get your dosh?



Wrong show. You want the Dragon's Den thread


----------



## big eejit (May 3, 2007)

I think last night's episode was set up by New Labour on the eve of today's local elections.

It was a great reminder NOT to vote Tory - do you want to be governed by utter incompetent wankers like this?


----------



## beeboo (May 3, 2007)

Is Katie trying to set herself up for some kind of job as a media pundit or something, with her increasingly ellaborate dissing of other candidates?  "he's like a school boy and if I were headmistress then he'd be in C-stream etc etc..." 

Or she just naturally that much of a bitch? 


Compare and contrast with Lohit who on the only 'piece to camera' I've seen him do he said something like "if we lose because of X or Y then that's my fault because as team leader I'm responsible for those decisions".  Breath of fresh air!  More of Lohit please, I'm starting to think he's rather lovely.


----------



## big eejit (May 3, 2007)

He does seem like a nice chap, but I suspect those were the words of someone confident that it was 'in the bag'.


----------



## Melinda (May 3, 2007)

I cannot beleive I missed this!
Seeing as this year the BBC arent putting  eps on their site, is there a UK streaming/ torrent  site where I can  watch/ download this?


----------



## lemontop (May 3, 2007)

Paul really showed his true colours on the 'your fired' show and came across as really arrogant, rather than cringing and giggling at how stupid he looked on the show like other people have done.

I can't believe they were messing around, trying to cook those sausages on that bean tin. Why didn't one of them just go and buy a shitty little camping stove?

There's no way Paul should have brought Adam into the boardroom, he's just becoming the scapegoat for whichever PM messes up. I loved Christina's eagerness to get in there.


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> More of Lohit please, I'm starting to think he's rather lovely.



yeah.  I'm going to nail my colours to the mast.  lohit or adam to win....


----------



## trashpony (May 3, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I cannot beleive I missed this!
> Seeing as this year the BBC arent putting  eps on their site, is there a UK streaming/ torrent  site where I can  watch/ download this?



I read in the paper they're going to have a livestream but don't know if it's up and running yet. Also it's repeated next Tuesday eve at 7pm on bbc2 


God that katy   And I can't believe that Margaret thought Paul was any good - he was a vacuous thick twat


----------



## paulhackett (May 3, 2007)

If you were at an interview, wouldn't you ask why the position was available? Or what happened to the previous incumbents? How come no-one has asked Sugar.. 'oh the last one left after 6 months to seek a career on reality television'.

It's not exactly an advert for his ability to pick the right one is it?


----------



## Melinda (May 3, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I read in the paper they're going to have a livestream but don't know if it's up and running yet. Also it's repeated next Tuesday eve at 7pm on bbc2


Thanks for that missus! Much obliged!


----------



## big eejit (May 3, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah.  I'm going to nail my colours to the mast.  lohit or adam to win....



I don’t think Adam can survive. The group, under Katie’s evil influence, have clearly decided he’s the scapegoat and is going down whatever he does.


----------



## beeboo (May 3, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> And I can't believe that Margaret thought Paul was any good - he was a vacuous thick twat



To be honest I think he's come across reasonably well in previous weeks - I mean, clearly he's a smug cocky wanker, but sometimes he seems to have used his smug cocky wankerishness in a productive way.  This time he just used it to make a load of crap decisions and ignore any conflicting opinions.

I won't hear anything said against Margaret. 

I'm not sure which I love more: Margaret's arched eyebrow look, or Nick's dry-as-a-bone sarcastic put-downs.  Fine examples of both last night.  I *heart* Nick and Margaret


----------



## souljacker (May 3, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I cannot beleive I missed this!
> Seeing as this year the BBC arent putting  eps on their site, is there a UK streaming/ torrent  site where I can  watch/ download this?



I got an episode I missed from Demonoid.


I think I've sussed that Katy woman. She sucks up so much to the project manager, busies herself in the background, slags everyone off behind their backs and generally acts like an arrogant posh cunt. But she never ends up in the boardroom because she is so nice to the PM that they can never see how fucking utter shite she is.

I hate the way that when she says something that she thinks is important, she looks at the camera and nods and looks patronising. Its her way of getting stupid people to agree with her when she's talking bollocks. Well, she hasn't fooled old souljacker here, no feckin way!


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> I got an episode I missed from Demonoid.
> 
> 
> I think I've sussed that Katy woman. She sucks up so much to the project manager, busies herself in the background, slags everyone off behind their backs and generally acts like an arrogant posh cunt. But she never ends up in the boardroom because she is so nice to the PM that they can never see how fucking utter shite she is.
> ...




and she's a homewrecker!


----------



## beeboo (May 3, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> and she's a homewrecker!



and she's got the most appalling 80's Sloane dress-sense


----------



## aqua (May 3, 2007)

I've not laughed so much as I did last night at this  Paul was a prize prat


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> and she's got the most appalling 80's Sloane dress-sense



yeah!  that bloody white trouser suit she wears!  urrrgh!  what a trout!


----------



## lemontop (May 3, 2007)

The editing is a bit weird in that some weeks you don't really see any of the team do anything. Ghazal seems to be nicely slipping into the background. Jadine popped up for about 5 seconds to be angry last night and wasn't seen again.


----------



## beeboo (May 3, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> The editing is a bit weird in that some weeks you don't really see any of the team do anything. Ghazal seems to be nicely slipping into the background. Jadine popped up for about 5 seconds to be angry last night and wasn't seen again.



Is it just me or does the editing seem more obvious this series?  I know they clearly made a right pigs-ear of the task last night, but it was obvious from about a third of the way through who was going to end up in the board room.  Takes a bit of the fun out of it.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 3, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does the editing seem more obvious this series?  I know they clearly made a right pigs-ear of the task last night, but it was obvious from about a third of the way through who was going to end up in the board room.  Takes a bit of the fun out of it.




I agree with you BeeBoo.  They seem to be editing it in a very similar way to the American version this series.

I hope they don't start putting teh annoying way OTT "dramatic music" over the top of absoloutley everything.

(just so us foolish vierers know that this bit's meant to be dramatic)


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does the editing seem more obvious this series?  I know they clearly made a right pigs-ear of the task last night, but it was obvious from about a third of the way through who was going to end up in the board room.  Takes a bit of the fun out of it.



yep.  myself and la lemontop predicted exactly who lost and exactly who would be in the boardroom at about halfway last night.

although sugar's late feint towards sacking adam had us fooled for a minute....


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2007)

I think they work the editing from the board room backwards.

If someone mentions something in the board room interesting enough to air then they will include it in the footage. Thats the only reason the jadine bit made it in.


----------



## souljacker (May 3, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Ghazal seems to be nicely slipping into the background.



She's rubbish though. She'll get found out.


----------



## weltweit (May 3, 2007)

I am a bit dissapointed in this series, seems like a load of prats, if I were Sir Alan Sugar I doubt I would want to employ any of them especially not for a whole year. 

Then there is the other programme on BBC2 after it, predictable and repeating much from the main program.

Does anyone else find it all a bit dissapointing?


----------



## J77 (May 3, 2007)

Trey's been keeping his head down and working hard for the past few tasks -- he'll go all the way.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Compare and contrast with Lohit who on the only 'piece to camera' I've seen him do he said something like "if we lose because of X or Y then that's my fault because as team leader I'm responsible for those decisions".  Breath of fresh air!  More of Lohit please, I'm starting to think he's rather lovely.


Would be nice to have a camp winner of Apprentice, but he's far too weak and efeminate - Alan (twat that he is) likes them to be hungrier and more testosterone fueled.

At least lets hope this show gives him the confidence to come out - he seems very much to be a man living a lie (all speculation of course, but my repressed-gay-dar is rarely wrong!).


----------



## jæd (May 5, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> At least lets hope this show gives him the confidence to come out - he seems very much to be a man living a lie (all speculation of course, but my repressed-gay-dar is rarely wrong!).



How so...? He seems quite aware of his sexuality...? Nice bedroom scene with him and the city boy...


----------



## catrina (May 5, 2007)

Sugar is on to Katie now, so the second she's in the boardroom she's out, I bet. What a tosser, seriously.

But Paul _was_ a complete shambles. I mean, let's bring some Iceland cheese to France to sell?! OK. And then he just wouldn't take any responsibility for his moronic decisions. I can't stand that.


----------



## sparkling (May 5, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I won't hear anything said against Margaret.
> 
> I'm not sure which I love more: Margaret's arched eyebrow look, or Nick's dry-as-a-bone sarcastic put-downs.  Fine examples of both last night.  I *heart* Nick and Margaret



Agree completely.  I still think Margaret has had some kind of make over.  Her glasses and haircut seem more trendier this year without betraying the real inner Margaret.


----------



## beeboo (May 6, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> How so...? He seems quite aware of his sexuality...? Nice bedroom scene with him and the city boy...



Yeah he didn't come across as 'closet' to me 

There is an 'unseen' clip of the two in the bedroom on the bbc website, where I'm sure they're joking around about them having a double bed and stuff in a way which seems to suggest Lohit's been open about being gay.

Hardly matters though eh?


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Hardly matters though eh?


of course not - just for the sake of talking about a tv program


----------



## beeboo (May 6, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> of course not - just for the sake of talking about a tv program


----------



## jæd (May 6, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Yeah he didn't come across as 'closet' to me
> 
> There is an 'unseen' clip of the two in the bedroom on the bbc website, where I'm sure they're joking around about them having a double bed and stuff in a way which seems to suggest Lohit's been open about being gay.
> 
> Hardly matters though eh?



Not unless he confronts Tre about where all of Tre's angst and attitude to women comes from, and then they have a gay gang-bang orgy with the cute-but-dumb one in the boardroom.

But that hardly matters...


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2007)

> Nice bedroom scene with him and the city boy...



I love those two! They're really funny together, I hope they both stay in for a bit.

I really doubt Lohit isn't out - where did you get that idea from?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 6, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Is Katie trying to set herself up for some kind of job as a media pundit or something, with her increasingly ellaborate dissing of other candidates?  "he's like a school boy and if I were headmistress then he'd be in C-stream etc etc..."
> 
> Or she just naturally that much of a bitch?
> 
> ...



Incidentally, Katie (according to the BBC website) is 31. I'm surprised she's even heard of the C stream.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 8, 2007)

Adam's going to be OK, Margaret has got his back He's too nice for this lot and probably for sugar too.

Notice how two out of three of the nasty cunty clique who were ganging up on him for the last few weeks have gone. Natalie, Simon.... 

They'll keep the horse/woman in for a bit longer though as shes good telly.

That orange irish one will win, is there really any other serious contender? She's making them all look stupid without even breaking sweat.


----------



## marshall (May 8, 2007)

Nah, Trey to win, he's the best salesman by a long chalk.

<Has Simon gone? Thought he'd make final 3 easy>


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2007)

marshall said:
			
		

> Nah, Trey to win, he's the best salesman by a long chalk.
> 
> <Has Simon gone? Thought he'd make final 3 easy>



paul's (?) gone.  simon's still there.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 9, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> paul's (?) gone.  simon's still there.


Its hard to tell the difference between these identikit posh chinless fukwits.


----------



## big eejit (May 9, 2007)

Well Adam was fucking awful. 

Going to be interesting seeing Hatchet Face vs Kristina in future editions.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2007)

argh! katie is such a snobby bitch!!! 

  

"i want to send him back up to the north country, where he belongs"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 9, 2007)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 9, 2007)

Alun deserves the worst candidate in the world after that  pile of bollox.......you so know he would employ adam over buny boiler, but like mis blonde i cant keep my legs closed dewberry, he has gone for ratings....!!!

useless muppet...


----------



## Stigmata (May 9, 2007)

I want to rescue the lovely Ghazal from the clutches of soulless capitalism.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2007)

oh yes she is beautiful

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/images/people/big_GhazalAsis.jpg

Phwoarr!!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 9, 2007)

That Katie is fucking evil. She should have gone this week, she totally lost her cool in the board room and was completely unprofessional.


----------



## spanglechick (May 9, 2007)

hang on - by the rules of the game, she did very little wrong in that challenge (unlike the art challenge, where she was shite and should have got blown out of there).  she made great negotiations from the word go.  

her behaviour in the boardroom was bad - her temper was really set off by the comment about the army blokie, and she became quite unprofessional.  but on her performance in the task, there's no way alan could've fired her.  it would have shown shockingly ignorant buisness sense.

adam, otoh - ran his project with startling incompetance (again - very different to the art task).  he _had _to go.

edit - in reply to haylz


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> That Katie is fucking evil. She should have gone this week, she totally lost her cool in the board room and was completely unprofessional.



I agree - Plus she is an absoloute snobby cunt. Surely Alan Sugar would not like that kind of thing? 

If I him, I would be firing her out of a fucking cannon


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I agree - Plus she is an absoloute snobby cunt. Surely Alan Sugar would not like that kind of thing?
> 
> If I him, I would be firing her out of a fucking cannon



Have I mentioned she's a homewrecker?


----------



## mtbskalover (May 9, 2007)

yeah, so katie isnt ideal, but she fought for her side when adam took low shots, lied and showed his incompetence.

he was shit, and so dull, he deserved to go.

oh and he peerved on that nice milfs tits..........


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2007)

it doesn't matter if he was rubbish! she is a bitch!


----------



## mtbskalover (May 9, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> it doesn't matter if he was rubbish! she is a bitch!



he's rubbish and stoked up the whole thing.
and alan sugar is a pure little angel?


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2007)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> yeah, so katie isnt ideal, but she fought for her side when adam took low shots, lied and showed his incompetence.



nah.  she lost it.

her cheeks went a lovely shade of red.

quite hectic.


----------



## mtbskalover (May 9, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> her cheeks went a lovely shade of red.



hehe, i wondered if she, like adam, had also had a heavy night drinking wine.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2007)

mtbskalover said:
			
		

> hehe, i wondered if she, like adam, had also had a heavy night drinking wine.



maybe paul was under the desk.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 9, 2007)

Adam had to go, he ran out of luck and didn't show enough leadership in the task.
Katie must be a love child of Thatcher!!! 
What an 80's capatalistic retro wench she is. Did you see her eyes flame when Adam spoke about her relationship with captain manering 
Tre did a lovely Indian personation but if you had been of him, my god the world would have been too small.
Most of them I wouldn't let them run a hotdog stand let alone a multinational business.


----------



## Part 2 (May 9, 2007)

The bit where Adam turned into a little boy upset that he wasn't going car racing was the funniest bit of the series so far.  

Katie had better hope she never has to work with northerners.


----------



## wishface (May 9, 2007)

Katie is an obnoxious piece of shit.


----------



## beeboo (May 9, 2007)

I clocked that bit that they would have been better off getting the nigella seeds and being late, than they would being on time without the seeds...and was hoping against hope that it would be pinned on Katie for refusing to go to Stansted (which so very clearly WAS because they didn't want to support Adam).

I thought the whole editing focussing on Adam looking very pensive might be a red-herring but once again was as transparant as usual 

But he did ask for it though - bless his cottons and that, but he's like a wet weekend.  The editing of him saying 'I like to use a bit of humour but underneath I'm vicious' or whatever it was against him stood in that car parts place with the charisma of old sock was hilarious.  oh Adam, you've let us down


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 10, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> hang on - by the rules of the game, she did very little wrong in that challenge (unlike the art challenge, where she was shite and should have got blown out of there).  she made great negotiations from the word go.
> 
> her behaviour in the boardroom was bad - her temper was really set off by the comment about the army blokie, and she became quite unprofessional.  but on her performance in the task, there's no way alan could've fired her.  it would have shown shockingly ignorant buisness sense.
> 
> ...




She had it out for him and was a devisive team member from the get go,,,her and the other witch as well........


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 10, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Katie is an obnoxious piece of shit.




I had to walk out the room when they panned to her oh so smug face....ARRRRRGGGHHHHHH


----------



## miss giggles (May 10, 2007)

i missed it tonight, is it repeated?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 10, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> i missed it tonight, is it repeated?



They repeat it next tuesday 7pm(?) BBC2


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2007)

Personally I am not very impressed by any of this lot and the thought of one of them in a job on £100,000 pa after this is about enough to make my blood boil.


----------



## souljacker (May 10, 2007)

If Adam had played it better in  the boardroom, he'd have survived. He should have really gone for Katie on the Nigella seeds thing and she would have gone bright red and maybe even exploded like an over ripe tomato.

But he didnt, because he wasn't good enough. 

Similarly, he could have attacked the Indian girl with the name I can't spell. She is rubbish and offers nothing to the team. She looks good though.

Christina will win it. She'll lock horns with the horsey homewrecking bitch and it'll end in tears, but she'll be able to handle it and horsey red face won't.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2007)

I want to kill Katie in teh face, and yet find her comment interludes fascinatingly hilarious.


----------



## tarannau (May 10, 2007)

Adam couldn't have survived; he's clearly shitter than the rest.

Still old horsey redface's outburst didn't do herself any favours whatsoever. Her card's definitely marked now.


----------



## J77 (May 10, 2007)

This programmes a bit edited to fuck tho'

Initially, it was all on Javine and Trey -- now you hardly see them -- I can't believe they've gone _that_ quiet.

Now it's based around the whole Katie-Mannering (even though he's left)-Christina thing.

Do you think Alan chooses a winner before it begins, and the TV company produce the programme to that effect?

My money's on Trey or Javine coming back to the fore.

Good TV though


----------



## Juice Terry (May 10, 2007)

Adam really let himself down last night, lying in the boardroom and all that, if he'd been a bit more politically savvy he could have got rid of Ghazal or Katie. Still he was easily the least offensive of the bunch and probably the only one I could stand to have a pint with (or maybe a glass of pinot grigio  ).

I'm struggling to work out how you can fail to buy 10 things in a day that anyone with half a brain cell could find on the average high street in 10 minutes. Its not like they were sent out to find space shuttle components.

Christ that Katiehorsewomanthing is fucking vile


----------



## ramjamclub (May 10, 2007)

This morning Adam on BBC breakfast explained a fews things that were edited out on the program last night.
They were not allowed to use the internet to find out what Nigella seeds were.
I was shouting at the telly, "do a google you muppet"
When they tried to buy the car battery it looked like he didn't get a discount, he apparently went back in and got it for 29 pounds.
He is a good lad but was out of his depth with the likes of Katie and Christina.
They will provide the fireworks in the next program.
Tre and Jadine were hardly in the picture last night.
Shows you what you can do with editing


----------



## Paul Russell (May 10, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> This programmes a bit edited to fuck tho'



For a start, where were the bits where the shopkeepers said "what the fuck are this TV crew doing in my shop"?


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2007)

My problem with this series is that in previous series I could spot the odd person who was very good at a task or two. This series there has been reason to fire practically everyone. No one has shone out at having any exceptional skill in anything. I wouldn’t employ any of them in a £100k job (not that I’m in a position to).

Intellectually Adam was maybe one of the least worst of a bad bunch but his lack of communication skills and negative demeanour did him no favours at all. 

In the boardroom I think Adam could have said the right things to save himself but saying I’m a good seller, negotiator, manager when clearly he wasn’t that good at negotiating or managing wasn’t going to sway Sir Alan. Especially after Sir Alan stopped him and said “No you ain’t” and he carried on with the same rehearsed lines anyway. Couldn’t improv.

Lets look at his negotiating skills: Repeating “will you?” (or something similar) in a weak, defeated voice and then saying nothing else was hardly going to get him that battery now was it?
It was the equivalent  of Father Ted’s Mrs Doyle saying “Go on go on go on” only not as insistent. His partner just stood there and let him hang himself.

Glad to know they did get the battery off him in the end. I was screaming Google too until the 'your hired' program said that they were only allowed the yellow pages.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I had to walk out the room when they panned to her oh so smug face....ARRRRRGGGHHHHHH



Yeah that provoked much ranting at the tv from me...


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2007)

Oh and I have to say, What was all that about fish tanks?!!! Pirana my arse!


----------



## Paul Russell (May 10, 2007)

Yes, hilarious.

"and they're going car racing, and that's my favourite thing and everything. I would have loved that. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaah!"

Or something.




			
				Part2 said:
			
		

> The bit where Adam turned into a little boy upset that he wasn't going car racing was the funniest bit of the series so far.
> 
> Katie had better hope she never has to work with northerners.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 10, 2007)

I think they are giving Katie as much rope as possible. She is AWFUL, she provides al the car wreck tv moments at the moment. And thats saying somthing with Jadine and Tre around. Katie is clearly a psychopath.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 10, 2007)

Everybody Hates Katie.

I think's she's committing a bit of a career suicide by acting as such a bitch - I don't think she'll be employed ever again!

At the end of last night she was playing two faced snake against the orange woman and bitching to the pretty indian one about her.  Seens that she bitches about anyone that she feels is a threat.

And my god does she has a face like a bag of smashed crabs or what?


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Everybody Hates Katie.
> 
> I think's she's committing a bit of a career suicide by acting as such a bitch - I don't think she'll be employed ever again!



Unfortunately as much as Sir Alan can not be seen to be supporting a corporate beast I bet his organisation is full of them and he accepts that as a fact of business.

Other businesses will see it the same and rather than be put off some aggressively styled firms may actually head hunt her.


----------



## mtbskalover (May 10, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Unfortunately as much as Sir Alan can not be seen to be supporting a corporate beast I bet his organisation is full of them and he accepts that as a fact of business.
> 
> Other businesses will see it the same and rather than be put off some aggressively styled firms may actually head hunt her.



yeahyeah,
its business after all.  she had fight in her, even if it wasnt nice, she was fighting to stay in.

also like i said earlier, sir alan is a little angel right? im sure he's done some things to get to where he is today.


----------



## Belushi (May 10, 2007)

> im sure he's done some things to get to where he is today.



Those dodgy stereos in the Eighties to start with...


----------



## miss giggles (May 10, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> They repeat it next tuesday 7pm(?) BBC2



Wicked. Thankyou.


----------



## hektik (May 10, 2007)

*seperated at birth*






charlene sinclair from the dinosaurs





katie from the apprentice


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2007)

hektik said:
			
		

> charlene sinclair from the dinosaurs
> 
> katie from the apprentice



Uncanny  Lol.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2007)

> The Sun newspaper and mental health charity MIND have also criticised the programme for enrolling a candidate who was sectioned under the Mental Health Act in 2003. The candidate in question was Jadine Johnson from the third series. Although, a spokesperson from the BBC said “As a part of the selection process, all candidates are seen by an independent qualified psychologist to assess their suitability for participating in the programme.”



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Apprentice_%28UK%29


----------



## sparkling (May 10, 2007)

Why shouldn't she be able to take part in the programme especially if she is now fit and well?  

My sister has been sectioned twice when she was an undiagnosed bipolar sufferer but now holds a very challenging job and is just as able as anyone else in fact more able as she is a very clever woman who just happens to have had a horrible disease which is now under control.

I think hearing someone has been sectioned arouses all kinds of worries and concerns but believe me you can go on to have a 'normal' life and would want to be given the same chances as other people.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2007)

I am not criticizing her being on the show!

I just found it completely unexpected..


----------



## sparkling (May 10, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I am not criticizing her being on the show!
> 
> I just found it completely unexpected..



Okay sorry if I sounded snappy.  I think it was the   that got to me.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2007)

I don't see the problem. 
If you didn't deserve to be sectioned *before* going on the programme you deserve to be sectioned *afterwards* for going on the programme.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 16, 2007)

*Ghazal gets fired*

Ghazal wanted to be project manager to save her skin last week.
She wasn't up to the job, too young and not tough enough to stand up to the fire breathing dragonlady Katie Hopkins. Ghazal talks the talk but can't do the walk.
Simon is surprising many a man by his multi-talents. Tre didn't like him stealing his thunder, that was so evident.


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2007)

Couldn't believe the tired old phrase Reclaim the Street was dragged up. Anyone truly street would cringe that they are having that waved at them yet again.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 17, 2007)

Pretty funny one last night. What was that "JAM" logo all about? It looked pathetic.




			
				Marius said:
			
		

> Couldn't believe the tired old phrase Reclaim the Street was dragged up. Anyone truly street would cringe that they are having that waved at them yet again.


----------



## souljacker (May 17, 2007)

Horsey-Home-wrecking-red-faced-arse did it again! Suck up to the team leader and save yourself that way. But that silly woman Ghazal was just too crap, even compared to horsey.

Both sets of trainers were atrocious and as for the 10% of sales thing, that was the most stupid idea I've ever heard.

These people are fucking idiots, complete fools. I wouldn't employ them to make the tea.

Except Simon. Who should win, IMO.

Did anyone see the after show on BBC2? They described Katey-Horse-Face as living in the 80's. She is such a sloane ranger, but 20 years too late. I hate her.


----------



## LJo (May 17, 2007)

Heh, heh, old horseface got cross last night when Sir Alan called her a 'loser'.

I thought we were going to see a head-exploding moment a la Scanners.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 17, 2007)

Is it just me, or does her face actually look like a cross between Jo Brand (who has quite a pleasant face) and a horse.




			
				LJo said:
			
		

> Heh, heh, old horseface got cross last night when Sir Alan called her a 'loser'.
> 
> I thought we were going to see a head-exploding moment a la Scanners.


----------



## LJo (May 17, 2007)

Perhaps some helpful fellow poster might be able to find pictures for the purposes of scientific comparison? This is an important subject.

(I would but for some reason my computer makes every image I try to post the biggest image in the world)


----------



## souljacker (May 17, 2007)

Katie






Joe Brand






A horse


----------



## jæd (May 17, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does her face actually look like a cross between Jo Brand (who has quite a pleasant face) and a horse.



Dunno about everyone else but starting to suspect she may be a bloke... When she was pitching the trainers to Sir Alan she looked like a drag queen... Very "manly" way of moving, large hands, etc...


----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2007)

She reminds me of Miss Piggy.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 17, 2007)

No one mentioned that 'reclaim the streets' was a protest group..


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2007)

I think Katey is going to fall sooner or later and when she does she will fall hard as she thinks she’s won it. She thinks she’s warm as toast and has it in the bag.

Last night though Sir Alan showed that he has sussed her out. 
As a team member she is more than happy to act as if she wants to win the task but in reality when people are hanging themselves she is letting them whilst pretending to support. She isn’t playing the task but playing her own internal game.

I can’t wait for the your fired footage where they will undoubtedly do a montage of all the times she thought she was been amusing by say such things as “I want to see her fired, not in the board room but literally”. She thinks she is being cute but she ain't.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 17, 2007)

*What would you have named the trainers?*

8 so called business people and that was the best they could do with inventing a brand name!!! The logo's were diabolically bad. Also you need more than a logo on a plain white trainer to make it appealing to young kids. At least put a couple of stripes or something else to catch your eye.
Sole of the music brand could have been BEATS.  You can't beat BEATS
The letter B being a strong sounding letter.
What would you have named the trainers?


----------



## beeboo (May 17, 2007)

Particularly cringe-worthy last night.    I loved Tre’s “there’s a fine line between good dancing and bollocks-shite dancing”.

I was amazed they got away with the 10% of the sale price thing, that was completely dumb.

Ghazel was clearly going to go last night, but I think it’s going to be interesting next week as she was the last obvious weak candidate, I’m not sure who is going to be in the firing line next.  Naomi hasn’t made much of an impact on me (plus she is the friend of a friend of a friend and apparently a right cow in real life) so I’ll be willing ‘Suralan’ on to boot her out


----------



## wishface (May 17, 2007)

suralan? wasn't she in blake's 7 invading alien worlds in sequins?


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> What would you have named the trainers?



Fred.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 17, 2007)

I think it would have been cool to have a trainer that is meant to be customised and scribbled over.  HOw many times did you customise your bags/shoes/pencilcases at school?


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> I think it would have been cool to have a trainer that is meant to be customised and scribbled over.  HOw many times did you customise your bags/shoes/pencilcases at school?



This has tried a number of times and has never really beome iconic.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 17, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> This has tried a number of times and has never really beome iconic.



It's cos they didn't have STENCILS!


----------



## ramjamclub (May 17, 2007)

*you're fired!!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ramjamclub
> What would you have named the trainers?







			
				Marius said:
			
		

> Fred.








Marius you are a complete shambles, you're fired!!  ..


----------



## beeboo (May 17, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> I think it would have been cool to have a trainer that is meant to be customised and scribbled over.  HOw many times did you customise your bags/shoes/pencilcases at school?



But the whole point of customising your stuff was to be cool and subversive - stuff that is designed to be customised isn't cool or subversive. 

The street idea was horrendously naff but at least they'd worked it through into something coherent.  The music idea could have been more credible if they'd come up with it earlier - saying that it wouldn't affect the production of the posters and the advert was madness...


----------



## Paul Russell (May 17, 2007)

Was it the JAM team who produced a poster that didn't name the product. That was clever.  JAMM would have been "cooler".

It's not as if Sugar knows about any of this stuff anyway.

I mean, when has he ever produced a "street" "youth" brand? His stuff is all about boring grey boxes and buying and selling property, isn't it???

Then again, he obviously didn't know anything about the "art photography" world either.

I liked the bit at the beginning about Piccadilly Circus and all the brands supposedly competing for space. Hasn't it been TDK and Sanyo up there since *the beginning of time*.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 17, 2007)

*Piccadilly Circus*




			
				Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I liked the bit at the beginning about Piccadilly Circus and all the brands supposedly competing for space. Hasn't it been TDK and Sanyo up there since *the beginning of time*.


In the 60''s and 70's it was Coca cola , Guiness and Wrigleys chewing gum


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 17, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> ....It's not as if Sugar knows about any of this stuff anyway.
> 
> I mean, when has he ever produced a "street" "youth" brand?....



That's not what the show's about though is it? I mean, there was no way on earth that either team was actually going to come up with anything even remotely cool. It's about how they work with the task they're given. 

Ghazal was a terrible, terrible team leader and that team came up with the exact thing that they'd been told not to do. So they lost the task. Innit 

ETA: And Katie was fucking monumentally awful with that ridiculous pitch of hers which she thought was oh so very clever..... She's next out I reckon. Sugar has got her card well and truly marked now.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> His stuff is all about boring grey boxes and buying and selling property, isn't it???



You obviously don't know about their latest computer venture.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/6454113.stm


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> You obviously don't know about their latest computer venture.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/6454113.stm




do amstrad own commodore?


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> Marius you are a complete shambles, you're fired!!  ..



Well obviously I think Sir RJC has made a big mistake but I've enjoyed my time and wouldn't do anything thing different as that would have compromised my principles.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> do amstrad own commodore?



No they don't I retract my statement. I thought they did but it seems (wiki) they don't.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 17, 2007)

Fair enough, in 2 days, it's hard to produce a video and song that are "cool". But there was no excuse for that JAM logo!




			
				Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> That's not what the show's about though is it? I mean, there was no way on earth that either team was actually going to come up with anything even remotely cool. It's about how they work with the task they're given.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 17, 2007)

You're thinking of the emailer plus, featured on the show. Lovely bit of kit, or as Wikipedia calls it

"a failure"

 







			
				Marius said:
			
		

> No they don't I retract my statement. I thought they did but it seems (wiki) they don't.


----------



## beeboo (May 17, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> ETA: And Katie was fucking monumentally awful with that ridiculous pitch of hers which she thought was oh so very clever..... She's next out I reckon. Sugar has got her card well and truly marked now.



But she is excellent telly, so I think she'll be in for a few more weeks yet.  

My guess is that Simon and Kristina will make the final two.

Naomi and Lohit have the capacity to continue to slip under the radar by doing reasonably well and being fairly quiet about it.

Tre and Katie are very visible and therefore likely to end up in the firing line, but both make great TV so are likely to hang in there.

Which leaves Jadine - I think she'll be next to go - she's not been such good TV since the first episode, but is antagonistic and could easily make the kind of obvious mistake which will get her fired.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 17, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> .... But there was no excuse for that JAM logo!



It was a bit shit wasn't it!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 17, 2007)

Iwouldnt employ any of them especially naomi!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 17, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> But she is excellent telly, so I think she'll be in for a few more weeks yet.



Yeah - her pitch was strangely fascinating....someone had clearly told her at some point down the line that a great pitch has to contain a story that will take your audience with it into the mind of the consumer


----------



## mtbskalover (May 17, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> You're thinking of the emailer plus, featured on the show. Lovely bit of kit, or as Wikipedia calls it
> 
> "a failure"



everytime i see those phones i cant help but think alan partridge had one,

and how many of his businesses went bust?


----------



## LJo (May 17, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Yeah - her pitch was strangely fascinating....someone had clearly told her at some point down the line that a great pitch has to contain a story that will take your audience with it into the mind of the consumer



Which those top advertising execs had obviously NEVER heard of before...


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 17, 2007)

That Katie is truly hideous!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2007)

The smug cunt of a fuck she is.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2007)

Katie started off quite likeable and competent but now she's turned into the bitterest, most twisted and most back-stabbing woman they've ever had on the show.

It's great TV!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Katie started off quite likeable and competent but now she's turned into the bitterest, most twisted and most back-stabbing woman they've ever had on the show.
> 
> It's great TV!



Yep which is why I reckon she'll make it to the last four at least, Sugar/BBC knows this stuff plays out well on the screen and makes people watch more.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 18, 2007)

Gotta be a big face off between Chrisitna and Katie coming soon, they quite clearly loath each other. Head to head in the boardroom with big spiky clubs would be my choice. 

They'll probably get rid of Naomi, Jadine and Lowit first though.


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Gotta be a big face off between Chrisitna and Katie coming soon, they quite clearly loath each other. Head to head in the boardroom with big spiky clubs would be my choice. .


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Katie started off quite likeable and competent but now she's turned into the bitterest, most twisted and most back-stabbing woman they've ever had on the show.
> 
> It's great TV!




she looks almost malevolent


----------



## Juice Terry (May 18, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

>


Not enough spikes and sharp edges, this would be more like it :-


----------



## G. Fieendish (May 19, 2007)

I see that the U.K verson of The Apprentice will outlive the U.S original, as they've told Donald Trump "You're fired" in the U.S...  
While in the U.K, the BBC have just comissioned another 2 series of the U.K version....


----------



## madamv (May 19, 2007)

^ Yey!^

Katie is so smug when she is sat opposite Sugar in the boardroom.  I loved it this week when she was smug, smug, smug, shlop - right round the chops by Sugar.  She even had the nerve to protest her innocence and start brown nosing 'yes Sir Alan, no, Sir Alan'.  

He's sooooo got the measure of that deceitful bitchbag.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 22, 2007)

anybody see Richard Curtis on the BAFTAs on Sunday? At the end of his speech he said something about "let's kill that posh bird off the apprentice"  
Thing is when she gets fired she won't be upset, just condescending and that will wind me up


----------



## Juice Terry (May 23, 2007)

Its Katie versus Tre tonight 

Tre might be a twat but he's quite shrewd.

Shes going down


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 23, 2007)

Anyone else reckon Katie is Big Brother Grace's even eviller Big Sister?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2007)

On tonight. So hooked, I'm even missing the second half of Liverpool/Milan for this stuff.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2007)

I reckon they'll keep Tre "I'm the best at everything in the whole world ever" on coz he's good TV, then dump him out unceremoniously in the final episode (a bit like that tubby self-regarding northerner last year).


----------



## Part 2 (May 23, 2007)

Looks like Jadine's out to me.


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2007)

Quite a different Jadine from the fiery woman from the early episodes was she? I guess she was really missing her kid.


----------



## madamv (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, and I like the way SA handled that fact.  He wasnt too hard on her for it.

Bloody Simon is such a lucky sod.  

I'm thinking Christine to win now.


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 23, 2007)

T & P said:
			
		

> Quite a different Jadine from the fiery woman from the early episodes was she? I guess she was really missing her kid.



i really liked her so i am glad sor allan wasnt so hard on her.

but i agree with him that you cant start blubbering about being homesick where business is concerned. Not to be The Apprentice!


----------



## Gingerman (May 23, 2007)

Blimey she scrubbed up well did'nt she ?


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2007)

Felt sorry for Jadine (its hard not to sympathise with a mother missing their kid) but Sir Alan didn't accept that as an excuse when that guy last year tried to use it as a get out of jail free card and so he wasn't go to accept it this year either.

Bad timing for her. If she'd gotten upset on her own time then she'd still be there.

Tre now knows that he ain't invincible. Could this improve him or will he still think he is the alpha male?

Katie was so jammy her team won. I think Tre had the better products but they took the lamp (the item most important to sell as its the most expensive) to all the wrong places. Air purifyers are bought by the health concious and people with alergies. Thats the market, the shops that cater to that market was where they should have been going not lamp stores.

Why did none of them try a major retailer? Sir Alan explained before, if you can sell 1000 in one sale to a major retailer thats miles better than selling to twenty different shops but only selling them say 5 each.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 24, 2007)

*Jardine not a hardnut*

Jardine had a hard talking veneer made of putty. She cracked her shell in the end. Seemed to have learnt from the experience, to her merit.
Tre claiming he is not a misogynistic prick is paramount to saying, believe in your own bullshit and it will become a truism.
Katie is slipping this week, she didn't want to kill anyone.
My feeling is that Simon and Kristina will make the final .


----------



## Juice Terry (May 24, 2007)

Well I totally underestimated how totally and utterly useless Tre is!


----------



## beeboo (May 24, 2007)

mwahhah, my prediction was correct. 

It's going to get tricky now - I think it's really going to depend on task performance and luck of the draw as to who goes next.

Jadine came across rather well on the 'you're fired' programme - and yeah she looked lovely!


----------



## Structaural (May 24, 2007)

Lowip should have gone, he ain't done shit. One contact from 2.5 hours of phoning (which is supposed to be his forte). Jadine did more whilst missing her kid than he did and she was the one that got and finallised their biggest sale. And across the whole programme she's done more. 

I reckon a girl had to go so that Surallan wasn't left with 4 women and 2 men. She was robbed.


----------



## liampreston (May 24, 2007)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Blimey she scrubbed up well did'nt she ?




Aye, I noticed that too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 24, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> My feeling is that Simon and Kristina will make the final .



Yep, mine also.


----------



## catrina (May 24, 2007)

Well, what I was thinking was, in that kind of situation, when is their 'own time'? I mean, yes, in business you can't just break down and not close a deal or something. But then you're also not going to be living with 10 strangers you can't stand, away from your kid, with cameras following you around, are you? 

I felt bad for her, even though I don't think she was going to be The Apprentice, I wish she had lost for making a business error, and not something like that. 

Tre should have gone for shoving it all on her when it was his fault at the end of the day since he was project manager.

katie is going down at the next opportunity. I think it is going to be christine.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, it's a bit of an odd one, isn't it.

Even if you have a super-stressful job, you have a couple of hours to yourself every day, and at least a day a week not in the office. I bet even SirAlan gets to spend a bit of quality time with himself.




			
				catrina said:
			
		

> Well, what I was thinking was, in that kind of situation, when is their 'own time'? I mean, yes, in business you can't just break down and not close a deal or something. But then you're also not going to be living with 10 strangers you can't stand, away from your kid, with cameras following you around, are you?


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I bet even SirAlan gets to spend a bit of *quality time* with *himself*.



Are you saying that he is a wanker?


----------



## Paul Russell (May 24, 2007)

No.




			
				Marius said:
			
		

> Are you saying that he is a wanker?


----------



## beeboo (May 24, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> Tre should have gone for shoving it all on her when it was his fault at the end of the day since he was project manager.



He didn't bring it up 'til she tried to blame him for not briefing her on the products, and then he did kinda have to mention that she didn't attend the briefing meeting.  He did seem a bit hesitant about mentioning it, but I'm sure that was hesitance about how it was going to reflect on him bring up her 'emotional trouble' rather than out of respect for her.

It's everyone from themselves in the boardroom though really - you've got to play dirty 

Thing is, everyone banged on about them not getting appointments and the other team was in exactly the same boat with no appointments, and they only won because of that £1500 sale of the shoe insoles where it seemed the guy was genuinely impressed with the product and a bit taken by the two blondes in his office, rather than them performing a good pitch - she almost entirely forgot to mention one of the fundamental selling points FFS!


----------



## hektik (May 24, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> where it seemed the guy was genuinely impressed with the product and a bit taken by the two blondes in his office, rather than them performing a good pitch - she almost entirely forgot to mention one of the fundamental selling points FFS!



i missed that bit because i was getting my pudding from the oven: i went away and they were just about to go into the meeting, and i came back and they were selling for £1500. i asked mrs hektik how they had managed it, but she siad she wasn't really paying attention  

can anyone fill me in?


----------



## Gromit (May 24, 2007)

Well one they said they were Canadian and he sells a lot of Canadian stuff already.

She nearly forgot to mention that they could be reheated and reshaped 5 times. He thought that was a great selling point so went for an entire display stand. They din't even have to push him to that, he set the amount. They didn't haggle actually, I think they might have managed to sell 2 display stands if they'd really fluttered their lashes.

Remembering my football days (Cardiff under 3's B team, reserve orange peeler) with boots that never fit well, they probably were a very good product. Although wouldn't you have to get slightly bigger boots than normal as they were quite thick things?


----------



## beeboo (May 24, 2007)

Mostly they just seemed to sit there and giggle a bit   they really got lucky with him.


----------



## hektik (May 25, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> She nearly forgot to mention that they could be reheated and reshaped 5 times. He thought that was a great selling point so went for an entire display stand.



ah-ha! that was the bit i missed - i wondered why he had bought so many when they just seemed like normal insoles to me.

i didn't really like this task to be honest: the premise was ok, if a bit tenuous - it wasn't really about importing anything, as they were already actually in the country, plus it wasn't really any different to the other sales tasks.

sugar giving them a hard time over the rules as well was annoying - saying you have to sell to trade, and that they should have known that they needed to get appointments - it was obvious that they DID know this, but coudln't achieve it - it was almost impossible to achieve - what company arranges meetings for buying products for the next day? 

i know that none of the tasks are really reflective of actual business practices, but this one seemed so far removed that it actually annoyed me...


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 30, 2007)

Good episode, Simon putting the trampoline legs on was  but how did he survive? Lohip out next I recon to leave the final 4.

I bet your all watching BB


----------



## big eejit (May 30, 2007)

Simon was awful. Very lucky to survive.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 30, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Good episode, Simon putting the trampoline legs on was  but how did he survive? Lohip out next I recon to leave the final 4.



Three of them will be sacked next week.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 30, 2007)

*Couldn't sell water in the desert.*

What a laugh tonights show was. The only one whocould reasonably present on tv got sacked!! Tre with his answer to everything was awful on tv. Not one of them has the gift of the gab. Most of them couldn't sell water in the desert.Get them selling door to door, that would sharpen their selling skills up. Katie stuck the knife in as usual, she's for the chop next week.
Simon and Kristina for the final.


----------



## beeboo (May 30, 2007)

heh, a few of us not watching BB then 

cannot BELIEVE Simon survived that...even he looked defeated.  

Mind you for all the mockery his wheelchair gamble almost paid off.


----------



## catrina (May 30, 2007)

decoupage(sp?)!  of all the things in the stockroom to pick!


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2007)

Today's task was a real bastard and very few people without experience or proper training would have failed to make an arse of themselves.

Naomi had done very well before today's episode and she probably feels a little hard done by.

It was very funny (and a tad embarrassing) to see them all struggling in such way. Christina fucked it up good


----------



## beeboo (May 31, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> decoupage(sp?)!  of all the things in the stockroom to pick!



I thought that was quite a good idea at first because I thought they were going to sell entire kits, but just the sticky stuff...WTF?


----------



## Paul Russell (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, but they did just about the same thing -- selling on a daytime shopping channel -- in the first series, and some of them did pretty well. That's when the  wolf-fleece coat thing was king.

SirAlan was watching it and going on about how good some of them were. Not this time!




			
				T & P said:
			
		

> Today's task was a real bastard and very few people without experience or proper training would have failed to make an arse of themselves.
> 
> Naomi had done very well before today's episode and she probably feels a little hard done by.
> 
> It was very funny (and a tad embarrassing) to see them all struggling in such way. Christina fucked it up good


----------



## souljacker (May 31, 2007)

That was probably the funniest one we've had this series. What was Simon doing when he was supposed to be producing? He totally corpsed.

Looks like Katie will make an arse of herself next week. I can't wait.


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2007)

Katie is such a smug, self satisfied wanky snobby bitch I'd like to slap her face with a wet kipper.


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2007)

If you were judging by the one task alone Simon should have gone.
I think that because he has done pretty well up until now he was saved by his past performances. Sir Alan has liked him so far and so has given him a get out of jail free card.

How hilarious was his slot though. The assembly bit would have been bad enough with say a table or something but because it was a trampoline he kept on saying things like "You can really get on it and jump up and down" which made matters much much worse.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 31, 2007)

I think it's going to be Katie and Tre in the final.


----------



## beeboo (May 31, 2007)

The Doctor said:
			
		

> I think it's going to be Katie and Tre in the final.



I think you are sooo wrong! 

I was pretty confident about Simon and Kristina although his complete disaster in the last task has shaken my belief in him somewhat.

Kristina most likely to win.


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2007)

Simon and Kristina in final. 
Kristina to win I think.

Shame that we can't have a Simon, Kristina, Katie and Tre battle royal somehow. A cage match would be favourite.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 31, 2007)

Interviews next week! <rubshands>


----------



## beeboo (May 31, 2007)

Katie and Kristina finally would be better telly though, hmm....


----------



## jiggajagga (May 31, 2007)

Anyone who missed the guy playin with his knobs...Its here.   Funny as fuck!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3iyecb


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 31, 2007)

Sir Allen used the phrase "a load of old toot" last night (I think I've heard him use it before) which I rather like, but where does it come from & what is "toot"?  I have a vague feeling it's used burn't coal or something along those lines.

Don't seem to be getting any joy from Google & Wikipedia. Urban dictionary suggests coke* or farting. 


*I should add that thats coke of the drug type & not the burn't coal type*


----------



## catrina (May 31, 2007)

Is Lohit really that bad? He's quiet, but he seems to get on with it and to get along with everyone and is quite possibly the least offensive person on there (perfect for an _apprentice_ role?)

Kristina is good, too, though.

Katie is on there purely for tellie factor. What was with that Mavis crap? She tried that consumer profiling thing before and Sir Allan hated it, she should know to give it up! 

And the girdles for those who can't be arsed to diet. WTF?! 

I was surprised that Simon got away with it last night, not because he was crap on TV and producing (most people probably are), but because he did exactly what SA said not to do: GO for some ridiculously expensive item that won't sell. He was very lucky he did sell, though. 

I was happy to see Naomi go, all she has done all season is complain about everyone else, which Sir Allan finally had the chance to use against her.


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Sir Allen used the phrase "a load of old toot" last night (I think I've heard him use it before) which I rather like, but where does it come from & what is "toot"?  I have a vague feeling it's used burn't coal or something along those lines.
> 
> Don't seem to be getting any joy from Google & Wikipedia. Urban dictionary suggests coke or farting.



Doesn't toot refer to snuff? Tobacco you snort.

Old toot being dry and horrible to consume compared to fresh.

Or am I making all this up? 
Its like call my bluff and I don't even know if I'm bluffing or not.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 31, 2007)

I suspect sugar was never going to hire a pretty young woman after last years debacle so took the opportunity to axe naomi last night, otherwise how else could simon have survived with his clueless performance.

Likewise I very much doubt theres going to be two woman left after next week, so it'll be kristina +1 bloke for the final. most likely Tre.

Hoping Katie gets slaughtered in the interview, I saw in the previews for next week she was boasting about earning 90k and how brilliant she was, total muppet. I think the bloke on the after show had her number, shes only in it to become some sort of celeb, not interested in the job at all.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 31, 2007)

RE: toot
mmm, you may have something there. A Google for snuff & toot gives a few references for "toot tubes" for sniffing (I guess that's how the coke link arrived) but no direct mention of snuff as toot, more of the action of taking a hit.


----------



## elevendayempire (May 31, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Likewise I very much doubt theres going to be two woman left after next week, so it'll be kristina +1 bloke for the final. most likely Tre.


Fucksake, is that monstrous prick still in it?  

SG


----------



## ramjamclub (May 31, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Sir Allen used the phrase "a load of old toot" last night (I think I've heard him use it before) which I rather like, but where does it come from & what is "toot"?  I have a vague feeling it's used burn't coal or something along those lines.
> 
> Don't seem to be getting any joy from Google & Wikipedia. Urban dictionary suggests coke* or farting.
> 
> ...


It's not toot it's TUT


----------



## Belushi (May 31, 2007)

Tre and Simon are a great double act, I'm hoping they get their own spin off show where they get to travel round the country fucking things up


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 31, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I suspect sugar was never going to hire a pretty young woman after last years debacle so took the opportunity to axe naomi last night, otherwise how else could simon have survived with his clueless performance.



Didn't he say something to Tre like "if you think you're gonna join my company for a month then leave & make me look like a monkey, you're mistaken". Having a swipe at Miss Dewberry?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 31, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> It's not toot it's TUT



OK what's TUT?


----------



## Bomber (May 31, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> decoupage(sp?)!  of all the things in the stockroom to pick!



I thought decoupage had something to do with the female cleavage !!  But then I was kind of transfixed on Naomi's chest


----------



## Juice Terry (May 31, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Didn't he say something to Tre like "if you think you're gonna join my company for a month then leave & make me look like a monkey, you're mistaken". Having a swipe at Miss Dewberry?


Something like that yeah. I think he's very aware of not having another PR disaster like last year and will certainly go with the one least likely to stitch him up regardless of ability. This show is getting more and more like BB with the actual "prize" being rather irrelevant compared to the other media opportunities on offer to the more tv savvy contenders.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 31, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> OK what's TUT?




Not sure what precisely it means but this might give you an idea of the context. http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q="load+of+old+tut"&meta=

My granny used to say it, meaning 'load of old rubbish'

Maybe it's a yiddish thing....??


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Something like that yeah. I think he's very aware of not having another PR disaster like last year and will certainly go with the one least likely to stitch him up regardless of ability. This show is getting more and more like BB with the actual "prize" being rather irrelevant compared to the other media opportunities on offer to the more tv savvy contenders.



Tre gave a great pre-prepared speech about how he wants to excel in business blah blah. Not sure if SirA believed it or not as it was too well prepared rather than from the heart.

However how SirA could have accused him in the first place of wanting to go off and be a presenter amazed me after Tre's performance in front of camera and Tre admitting he was no presenter. I thought he was preaching to the converted.

Sir Alan had obviously been planning to use that speech from the start and delivered it despite not having any real reason to do so.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 31, 2007)

Unbelievable that Simon survived. If Katie, who becomes more insufferably pompous and arrogant every episode, doesn't win there's a career for her in panto. Cue boos........

Best moment for me last night: Tre, "So you're aiming it at the disabled market?" !!!!!


----------



## Paul Russell (May 31, 2007)

Decoupage?

Yeah, I would have guessed it was something to do with showjumping, fencing or cleavage (what is that cleavage word)?




			
				Bomber said:
			
		

> I thought decoupage had something to do with the female cleavage !!  But then I was kind of transfixed on Naomi's chest


----------



## souljacker (May 31, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> OK what's TUT?



He said Tat, didn't he? Tat just means rubbish stuff round my way.


----------



## beeboo (May 31, 2007)

I think what they said on "You're Fired" about Lohit being suited for a job in politics was quite spot-on.  He's quietly assured and diplomatic - we've not seen much of him because of this but I actually think he's very good.  

I'm not sure which products he chose last night but the stuff Kristina was selling (which must have been chosen by Lohit or Katie) were definitely the best choices.


----------



## fieryjack (May 31, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> (what is that cleavage word)?


décolletage


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2007)

Most saleable item to my mind was the chocolate fountain. I think they could have bigged that up a lot by saying it doesn't matter how rubbish your cooking is when you can impressed your guests with your very own fountain, they have them at all big events now, very trendy etc. etc.

Not sure if the should have demonstrated it mind because the motor in the thing was out of an old lawnmower. Talk about noisy.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 31, 2007)

Ta!




			
				fieryjack said:
			
		

> décolletage


----------



## LJo (May 31, 2007)

Rumours abound that Katie is going to get to the final, then refuse the job, announce she was only in it for the publicity, then become a TV presenter.

(Well, according to the Daily Mail, anyway)

Note to any media companies observing this thread: I WILL NOT WATCH/LISTEN TO ANY PROGRAMME FRONTED BY KATIE. 

Perhaps a petition is in order...


----------



## Paul Russell (May 31, 2007)

How "real" is it all anyway.

I mean the boardroom is a TV studio for a start not a boardroom. His "secretary" is an actress, etc. etc.




			
				LJo said:
			
		

> Rumours abound that Katie is going to get to the final, then refuse the job, announce she was only in it for the publicity, then become a TV presenter.
> 
> (Well, according to the Daily Mail, anyway)
> 
> ...


----------



## LJo (May 31, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> How "real" is it all anyway.
> 
> I mean the boardroom is a TV studio for a start not a boardroom. His "secretary" is an actress, etc. etc.



About as real as any TV show with shooting schedules and masses having to be left on the cutting room floor due to running time, I guess!

But what the hell, it's superb entertainment.


----------



## Gromit (May 31, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> How "real" is it all anyway.
> 
> I mean the boardroom is a TV studio for a start not a boardroom. His "secretary" is an actress, etc. etc.



Sir Alan himself is operated by Jim Henson of Muppets fame. 
If you don't believe me note subtle influence of Kermit's manerisms when he points and says you're fired.


----------



## Ravel (Jun 1, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Tre and Simon are a great double act, I'm hoping they get their own spin off show where they get to travel round the country fucking things up



I'd love a whole series of the apprentice with just them, and these guys from last time ->


----------



## flash (Jun 2, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Katie and Kristina finally would be better telly though, hmm....



Is been on the cards since the French show - can't see it as being any other way. Simon, takes unjustified risks and isn't a clutch player, Tre has just been kept in it for good value - just isn't a suitable kind of person to be an apprentice, too much of a maverick, Lohit - Lo-Who?

In terms of absolute value and pure nastiness has to be Katie vs. Kristina. Katie's brown nosing will keep out of trouble if the mouth runs out of control as it tends to do, Kristina will live on the fact that she won't want to be beaten by Katie.


----------



## wishface (Jun 2, 2007)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> How "real" is it all anyway.
> 
> I mean the boardroom is a TV studio for a start not a boardroom. His "secretary" is an actress, etc. etc.


is she?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2007)

She's bloody stilted and rubbish if she is an actress.


----------



## flash (Jun 2, 2007)

As I remember it, she someone at the production company who "looked nice" or something like that.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, well I can believe that.


----------



## wishface (Jun 2, 2007)

flash said:
			
		

> As I remember it, she someone at the production company who "looked nice" or something like that.


'as you remember it'? from when?


----------



## flash (Jun 2, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> 'as you remember it'? from when?



The amount of random news paper articles and trash after the last series - i.e. it's filmed in seven weeks not 12. The whole production studio for an office thing - i.e. the boardroom doesn't physically exist 24/7/365, when they go out of shooting the boardroom scene straight after the task they all sit down for a cup of tea and chat, everyone is actually in the studios for the boardroom firing (i.e. the winning team isn't somewhere else and they all sit and comiserate afterwards), the secretary either works for BBC or the production company & doesn't work for Amstrad, the walking out to the taxi is done at the beginning of the series etc. There's more than enough trash from the house - it has it's own producer. Sir Alan wasn't the first choice, he only got the call after Phillip Green said "no". 

That's why this week task was cruel - all that they have done compressed into a small space of time, and then sticking them in front of a TV camera for a laugh? - cruel, but great TV.


----------



## wishface (Jun 2, 2007)

funny business, that we call show!


----------



## Paul Russell (Jun 2, 2007)

Is she an actress. Yes, well, according to Wikipedia anyway.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Apprentice_(UK)

See under the Filming Locations bit.




			
				wishface said:
			
		

> is she?


----------



## wishface (Jun 3, 2007)

How can she be bad though, her ONLY line is 'yes, sir alan'!

Surely she can surrender to the moment?


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 3, 2007)

ha ha ha

Katie shagged her boss


----------



## beeboo (Jun 5, 2007)

Did anyone see the prog about the lives/backgrounds of the final five?

Quite interesting...

Simon from a very wealthy family with very successful grandfather and father and he wants to prove he can be as successful.

Tre's father described as 'formidable' and a massive influence.  Tre also recovered from a near fatal car accident, being given only a 5% chance of ever walking again.

Kristina had a child at 17 much to the disapproval of her Irish family and had to go it alone.

Katie trained at Sandhurst, before moving into consultancy where she married then divorced her boss, whom she has two kids with (and she still works for him).  

Lohit just seemed very nice - lived in Dubai then New Zealand and his friends/boss just said how great he was.  

Interesting to see Nick and Margaret commenting - Simon and Lohit were both praised, whilst they were more critical of Kristina but thought she would be a good match for Sir Alan.  

Nick seemed to be highly suspicious of Katie!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 5, 2007)

I would like Kristina to win..... please NOT Katie!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 5, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> He said Tat, didn't he? Tat just means rubbish stuff round my way.



Nah,Ramjamclub had it right, its TUT. I'm still no wiser to what it means. I suppose it could be variation on tat as it seems to mean the same.


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 6, 2007)

*Send Katie to Germany*

Watched the profile show. 
..........Kristina seems to be worth a place in the final, very determined young woman.

........Lohit has got breeding and class but is not a leader, very good right hand man though.(no pun intended)

........Tre is a character but his temper has to be curbed. Young dogs eh!
Nice to see him smiling though.

.........Simon wants to prove himself to his family. Very bright and talented but a strong leader?

Last but not least, sweet little Katie
Send Katie to the G8 meetings, she'll put Poetin in his place.
My god, can't she put the knife in!!!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 6, 2007)

I can't wait for tonight!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2007)

The Doctor said:
			
		

> I can't wait for tonight!



It's the interview episode isnt it? they're always good to watch; those interviewers really know how to rip someone apart.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 6, 2007)

I've not watched the last two episodes and wont be watching tonight either

I don't know what's happened to me  

My love affair with reality TV could well be over   

Oh Alan


----------



## girasol (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd like Kristina or Lohit to win.

Katie is probably the most annoying person I've never met.


----------



## sorter (Jun 6, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Nah,Ramjamclub had it right, its TUT. I'm still no wiser to what it means. I suppose it could be variation on tat as it seems to mean the same.



tut is a london/essex word. not sure if it has a romany connection, but a lot of london/essex words do, so it might.


----------



## catrina (Jun 6, 2007)

brilliant! I'm suspicious that this was pre-planned, but still what a brilliant ending. 

To be fair, I thought Katie interviewed really well, but they called her bluff without having to actually fire her. So sneaky.

Am really looking forward to next week!


----------



## big eejit (Jun 6, 2007)

I knew there was something going on with Katie there - she was blushing like a monkey.

Simon is the luckiest man on earth. He's crap.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 6, 2007)

What a stupid fucking cow. I hope she never gets another job


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought it was a bit of a swizz that we didn't get to see the wicked witch being told she's fired.  Been looking forward to that for weeks.


Surely Kristinas got it in the bag now. Should of been Tre in the final.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 6, 2007)

Go Nick, Go Nick! 

On The Apprentice, You're Fired getting stuck into Katie.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2007)

Real good ending.

I don't think Katie was in on it if it was preplanned. Remember they can cut it so I think they laid the seed of doubt in her mind whilst giving her an easy get out.

She recognised the easy get out, that their must be a reason its being offered, that things are so bad that this unattactive option is better than if I go the distance, probably something to do with the press i don't know about, but they are happy to let me hang myself and get the entertainment value if its my choice to carry on through greed...

and similar justifiably paranoid thoughts. 

They will have left her out to dry as long as it took for her to realise all that (20-40 minutes) and then cut it in editing to 5 minutes.

They had her sussed in the end and this was their opportunity to get some cred back from last year's poor decision. A look we're not soft and getting caught out like that again, see how clever we are now. Katie is the victim off Sir Alan getting shafted last year.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 6, 2007)

Ha, she's getting ripped to shreds on BBC2.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 6, 2007)

it's awful to watch


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> it's awful to watch


it's class mate!   a few oooh and lol moments  fair play to the panel imo

i bloody missed the main prog ffs at self


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 6, 2007)

The Scottish bra guest did what 15 contestants, 3 interviewer's, 2 advisers and Sir Alan couldnt do - punch holes through Katie's charm and ego.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder if Katie had walked before Tre was fired if Sugar would of chosen him for the final over Simon.

Tre's much better than Simon IMO.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2007)

Notice how Katie's had softened her look (Both hair style and makeup e.g. lippy changed to a soft pink) in the hopes it would aid damage limitation.

She's very cunning, too cunning


----------



## big eejit (Jun 6, 2007)

Simon's a useless posh cunt to be fair. He looks like he's on the brink of a breakdown.


----------



## girasol (Jun 6, 2007)

Has Alan Sugar really bought the IBM building in the Southbank?


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Has Alan Sugar really bought the IBM building in the Southbank?



He must be making a packet out of the BBC.


----------



## girasol (Jun 6, 2007)

And how fickle am I?  I warmed to Katie on that interview, but I guess it's all part of her evil plan to take over the world mwahhhh

Great series, much better than the last one I think.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> And how fickle am I?  I warmed to Katie on that interview, but I guess it's all part of her evil plan to take over the world mwahhhh
> 
> Great series, much better than the last one I think.



You've been lured in by her lady di look


----------



## girasol (Jun 6, 2007)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> He must be making a packet out of the BBC.



Apparently he has but it's old news

http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/2353


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 6, 2007)

*Great viewing*

Good shows tonight bbc1 and 2.
Got to give the wicked witch her due, she won't be beaten down by anyone.
The bra lady had it in for her from the beginning. Put her in her place though.
Katrina will win Simon didn't come out of the inteviews very well. 
He's floundering now and it shows.
Lohit will find a job in spite of because of his good guy image.
Tre's interview showed us what bullshitter he is. What a character though, we'll see more of him.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2007)

My son said whoever is sat to Sugar's right in the boardroom next week got the job.

Still going for Simon for the end of series twist.


----------



## Space Girl (Jun 6, 2007)

I wanted Kristina to win from day one but I wish she wouldn't pull that gurning face that she does all the time, not sure if she's trying to hid a smerk behind it


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 7, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> Simon didn't come out of the inteviews very well.



I liked the bit when they read the letter from one his tennants.   a nice bit of tennant - landlord justice. I bet they got evicted when Simon got home though.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 7, 2007)

Totally gutted I missed the profile show before tonight's episode. When was it on? Can I see it again?
Wasn't sure about the show tonight. Without knowing anything about their backgrounds it seemed pretty obvious that Lohit and Tre were out but the whole Katie thing seemed a bit sus. Why go this far if she knew she wasn't willing to move etc? All seemed a bit set up to me and a bit of an anti climax for the two who got into the final. 
Yay for Kristina tho.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 7, 2007)

staged


----------



## wishface (Jun 7, 2007)

SO KAtie can still say she never got fired. Cunning indeed.


----------



## J77 (Jun 7, 2007)

She's a player.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 7, 2007)

Fit up!!!!!!!

Nothing about Katie walking was genuine, something dodgy had gone on behind the scenes. My best guess is that they drew up an onerous contract that they were going to make her sign if she won, that would have made it impossible for her to leave before the year was out without big penalties. She never intended to work the full year that much is obvious, and when faced with the prospect of having to, decided that the amount of publicity gained already was sufficient and walked.


----------



## wishface (Jun 7, 2007)

leftistangel said:
			
		

> The Scottish bra guest did what 15 contestants, 3 interviewer's, 2 advisers and Sir Alan couldnt do - punch holes through Katie's charm and ego.


Scottish bra guest?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 7, 2007)

Simon's got no chance of winning IMO.

Comments from Lohit on the BBC news pages - _ "To give Simon his due, he is super-duper intelligent, really personable, and a fun guy who you would like to have a drink with," he said. 

"But if you look at his actual career and business skills, he just doesn't have it. Tre and I carried him through so many tasks. 

"I think that if Katie hadn't resigned, it would definitely have been her and Kristina in the final." _

I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## han (Jun 7, 2007)

Kristina to win! God I'm so glad Katie's gone. 

Kristina has got what it takes, IMO. Confidence, drive, ambition, and to top it all she's a nice person. Huzzah. Simon's ok but a bit of a wimp really, I don't think he could cut it in a high-flying management job.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 7, 2007)

The winner is a pretty much foregone conclusion now I think.
Simon could make an alright employee but nothing more.
Kristina has it in her to really make something out of the opportunity and even the interviewers liked her and they normally hate everyone.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 7, 2007)

Also Kristina's got X years in a steady job behind her which I'm sure is one of the key qualities they're looking for after the last winner left after a few months.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 7, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> SO KAtie can still say she never got fired. Cunning indeed.




Yes and what juice terry said also!!!

i was listening to it in the bath and i could still tell it was a fix!!!!


----------



## jæd (Jun 7, 2007)

ramjamclub said:
			
		

> Good shows tonight bbc1 and 2.
> Got to give the wicked witch her due, she won't be beaten down by anyone.
> The bra lady had it in for her from the beginning. Put her in her place though.
> Katrina will win Simon didn't come out of the inteviews very well.
> ...



She won't be employed by anyone... She's admitted that she's lied to get ahead and she's managed to insult everyone. The bra lady put her in her place. Katie could've gone on the after-show and eaten humble-pie and come out looking good. Instead she made herself look worse.

She's trying to be Ruth Badger and speak her mind. Problem is, everyone likes the Badger... 

Lohit was the only other credible candidate, and I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get job from Alan in the future...


----------



## Cobbles (Jun 7, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> She's trying to be Ruth Badger and speak her mind. Problem is, everyone likes the Badger...



A dire tiresome individual, just about suitable for the management of a small tele-sales team - I remember one of her interviews last year.

Badger - "Oi made 9 million fer me cump'ny n' giv' oop share options ter be 'ere"

Interviewer - "That doesn't say much for your business sense, then"  - indeed.


----------



## beeboo (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm, yes, I suspect Juice Terry has it right - threatened Katie with the reality of the situation of having to work for SirAlan, and she decided to 'bow out'.  

I still think Simon has lots of potential, but the more we've found out about him the more I think he's got some self-belief issues - last couple of times in the boardroom he's looked completely broken.  Combine that with what we found out about him losing his City job, and the pressure of having a successful family.

Kristina has got it in the bag.

Lohit is bound to well out of this.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 7, 2007)

The more I think on it the more I agree that it was fixed from the start and that Katie was in on it.

I love the fact that she said she hoped she hadn't trod on anyone's toes to get as far as she had and was horified when it was suggested that she had... after coming out of an interview where she described to everyone how ruthless she was. The barefaced cheek of the woman.

She's a very good actress and has an amazingly animated face. I suggest a career in playing screen villaness' (sp?). She'd make a mint.


----------



## wishface (Jun 7, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> She won't be employed by anyone... She's admitted that she's lied to get ahead and she's managed to insult everyone. The bra lady put her in her place. Katie could've gone on the after-show and eaten humble-pie and come out looking good. Instead she made herself look worse.
> 
> She's trying to be Ruth Badger and speak her mind. Problem is, everyone likes the Badger...
> 
> Lohit was the only other credible candidate, and I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get job from Alan in the future...


is the aftershow online? can't believe i missed katie getting chewed up. Yum!


----------



## wishface (Jun 7, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> The more I think on it the more I agree that it was fixed from the start and that Katie was in on it.
> 
> I love the fact that she said she hoped she hadn't trod on anyone's toes to get as far as she had and was horified when it was suggested that she had... after coming out of an interview where she described to everyone how ruthless she was. The barefaced cheek of the woman.
> 
> She's a very good actress and has an amazingly animated face. I suggest a career in playing screen villaness' (sp?). She'd make a mint.


actually i think she got caught out in the boardroom. Her expression changed; for someone projecting such a strong self image she does a good job of acting the part of being weak at times (looking down, hunched up).

I actually suspect her kids are her achilles heel. An obvious observation perhaps, but when confronted with the reality of having to up root and move she couldn't do it. So perhaps she realised she couldn't be that selfish in the end, at least not to her kids.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> My son said whoever is sat to Sugar's right in the boardroom next week got the job.
> 
> Still going for Simon for the end of series twist.



Your son's right I reckon and I know who that is  

Simon's fallen to pieces - he doesn't seem to have any confidence left. Very strange


----------



## liampreston (Jun 7, 2007)

Everyone needs a Lohit in their lives.


----------



## LJo (Jun 7, 2007)

Hah! I was right!

Kristina to win!


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 7, 2007)

*Katie got a grilling*

BBC breakfast show
Katie got a grilling. All the evil thing she said were strung out in a clip.
She said "I know I'm the most hated woman in Britain but there is a fine line between love and hate" Who knows? The woman must be related to Thatcher 
Tre still purports to have a global conglomerate (from his bedroom, ha ha) as a hobby.
Lohit a true gentleman


----------



## catrina (Jun 8, 2007)

Hearing that Simon is a crap landlord has seriously put me off him. How can you be a crap landlord when you're in your 20s and barely employed? 
(I suppose thinking about it, he's probably never had to rent for himself, so probably doesn't have a clue. even more  )


----------



## beeboo (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, I agree catrina.

oh, Simon


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 8, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I actually suspect her kids are her achilles heel. An obvious observation perhaps, but when confronted with the reality of having to up root and move she couldn't do it. So perhaps she realised she couldn't be that selfish in the end, at least not to her kids.



Yeah - and I reckon she probably realised that she really doesn't _NEED _the job anyway so there why uproot her entire life? She'd proved her point - made it to the final - she didn't need to go any futher.


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 8, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> is the aftershow online? can't believe i missed katie getting chewed up. Yum!



Go to www . dailymotion . com and do a search for "the apprentice"


----------



## Rohen (Jun 8, 2007)

Lohit has a nice boyfriend according to the websites and his own website

www.lohitkalburgi.com  He also looks so much younger with that website


----------



## Errol's son (Jun 8, 2007)

http://theinternetforum.co.uk/node/2479

Tre was never going to win...

He is a benefits fraudster apparently.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 8, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> http://theinternetforum.co.uk/node/2479
> 
> Tre was never going to win...
> 
> He is a benefits fraudster apparently.



Its a family business.


----------



## Errol's son (Jun 8, 2007)

so?


----------



## Jazmin (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't think Katie ever intended taking the job if and when she got it. I think she went on the show for an ego trip, to get publicity and to prove that she could win it. I think she always intended to pull out if she was offered the job. This is backed up by the fact that she hadn't even thought through the move from Exeter.  

The interviewers, and Sugar, finally cottoned on to her plan and I think this is why Alan called her bluff and put her through to the final with the condition that she moved from Exeter.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 10, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Fit up!!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing about Katie walking was genuine, something dodgy had gone on behind the scenes. My best guess is that they drew up an onerous contract that they were going to make her sign if she won, that would have made it impossible for her to leave before the year was out without big penalties. She never intended to work the full year that much is obvious, and when faced with the prospect of having to, decided that the amount of publicity gained already was sufficient and walked.



Sounds plausible to me.


----------



## catrina (Jun 12, 2007)

Who knew that the candidates worked for Sir Alan for six months before he decides who wins? That's such a cheat, how can they not advertise that on the show?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/6729621.stm


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 12, 2007)

Katie has been sacked from her usual job with the Met Office.

Sure she wont be too bothered though!

http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/displ...me=yes&more_nodeId1=137002&contentPK=17542629

Apprentice candidate Katie Hopkins has been fired from her job at Exeter's Met Office, the Express & Echo has revealed today.The 31-year-old Rockbeare resident sensationally quit the top BBC show last week - after Sir Alan Sugar offered her a place in the final - because she did not want to leave Devon.

Yesterday, after being told she had failed to meet the requirements of her role as a brand consultant at the Met office, the single mother of two said she would take the issue to an employment tribunal.


----------



## wishface (Jun 12, 2007)

she's also planning on standing for...guess which political party?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2007)

catrina said:
			
		

> Who knew that the candidates worked for Sir Alan for six months before he decides who wins? That's such a cheat, how can they not advertise that on the show?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/6729621.stm



That is a bit of a cheat but I can understand it as it really wouldn't make such good telly - and it is a telly show after all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> she's also planning on standing for...guess which political party?


Monster Raving Loony?


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 12, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> she's also planning on standing for...guess which political party?



Given her sex history if she isn't a Tory then my bet is Lib Dem?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm gonna miss the final coz my inlaws are coming over for a meal.  

Anyone know if there's a repeat?

Keto's heard on the grape vine they both get the job.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2007)

I think it's repeated on Tuesdays.....


----------



## wishface (Jun 12, 2007)

she's gonna be a tory!


----------



## Epico (Jun 12, 2007)

icklefairy said:
			
		

> Yesterday, after being told she had failed to meet the requirements of her role as a brand consultant at the Met office...



Why do the Met office need a 'brand consultant' on 90k per year; they're the Met Office not fucking Nike.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 13, 2007)

Epico said:
			
		

> Why do the Met office need a 'brand consultant' on 90k per year; they're the Met Office not fucking Nike.






"Weather is Everything!"


----------



## Gromit (Jun 13, 2007)

Should i take a brolly out? Just do it!


----------



## girasol (Jun 13, 2007)

icklefairy said:
			
		

> Katie has been sacked from her usual job with the Met Office.
> 
> Sure she wont be too bothered though!
> 
> ...



I'm totally confused about this.  I remember very clearly at the start of the show them saying 'the contestants have given everything up to come here'  implying they all leave their jobs.  Obviously that's bull too.


----------



## J77 (Jun 13, 2007)

When's the final?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 13, 2007)

Tonight ain't it?


----------



## J77 (Jun 13, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Tonight ain't it?


Is it?


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 13, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm totally confused about this.  I remember very clearly at the start of the show them saying 'the contestants have given everything up to come here'  implying they all leave their jobs.  Obviously that's bull too.



I think the finalists work for Sugar for 6 months or so after the programme is shot? He then makes a decision based on that 6 month probationary period?

The others will have gone back to, or started other work, so it does add up.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, it IS tonight!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> My son said whoever is sat to Sugar's right in the boardroom next week got the job.
> 
> Still going for Simon for the end of series twist.



Back of the net!


----------



## ramjamclub (Jun 13, 2007)

*Simon Wins*

So Simon got the job. I'd bet on Christina but Sir Alan didn't listen to me and chose Simon instead. Suppose it came down to youth that can be moulded instead of the finished product.
Katie got another lambasting. She doesn't flinch though, hard as nails.
Nails that would scratch your eyes out 
Good series in the end.


----------



## T & P (Jun 14, 2007)

I preferred Simon's design myself- though Kristina's wasn't bad, and judging by what was revealed about both working for Sugar for 6 months before the final, I doubt this last task had anything to do with the decision.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 14, 2007)

Both buildings were pony.

Simon's looked like a limp dick, you think he would have learned after the trampoline fiasco.

and as for the Phoenix, have they not heard of Peter Kay 

Kristina was robbed, Simon is a clown, but then if all Sugar wanted was a posh twat in a suit to sell units on his new golf resort in Bishops Stortford maybe Kristina is better off out of it.


----------



## J77 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is what I put in the poll thread





> It was pretty obvious.
> 
> The public may have liked Kristina -- did a hard slog, brought up a kid on their own. There again, so did my Mum -- she's not exactly unique.
> 
> ...


I liked both buildings.

It was also funny to see Tre run out of bullshit -- back to that "international" trading company then...


----------



## Gromit (Jun 14, 2007)

Its like the gherkin innit. It don't have to look attractive, it just has to get everyone talking about it. Volla Iconic!

Kristina's was an ordinary building with some pointy bits added on the top. 
As for the theme of Pheonix, its such an unoriginal cliche. I know of three "Pheonix" projects in the welsh valleys alone.
She gets the job done but she doesn't exactly set the world alight when she does it.

Simon won the task fair and square I think. Whether he should have won the job though is another matter but he does have more flair than Kristina.

I'm sure she'll do really well out of having been on TV though. Someone will head hunt her.


----------



## happie chappie (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, I normally hate "reality" TV but I have to admit that I really enjoyed this series. I suppose I like watching supposedly "top entrepreneurs" make total idiots of themselves. 

However, I do think that this type of programme is very much shaped by the way it's edited, and I've heard that what is finally transmitted in the hour-long weekly edition does not really reflect what actually happened during the tasks, and in the boardroom.

Still, for all that, it is compelling watching. I'd have probably opted for Kristina, but then I've never employed (or even managed) anyone, let alone built a multi-million £ business, so what do I know!

Happie Chappie


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Jun 14, 2007)

Missed this last night- was out with my parents - i'm hoping its repeated tonight as edging to see it.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2007)

Tuesday it's normally repeated


----------



## souljacker (Jun 14, 2007)

Did anyone watch the after show thing with Adrian Chiles on BBC2? Katie got DISSED big style by suralan. He basically told her that he wouldn't employ, he couldn't see why anyone else would employ her and if she had a job, he'd give her the sack! How ironic after this weeks news.

It made me laugh.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 14, 2007)

I thought the result was a travesty.  If it had been down to Simon they would have had a totally unoriginal building that looked like a boat.  All the good ideas were Liam's.

Kristina woz robbed.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done Simon.

I must be the only one who thinks that the right decision was made.  Kristina was great but really is just a saleswoman who can team lead. And like somone said - she is the finished product.

Simon on the other hand seems to be really cleaver and inspired.  Full of ideas.  He can probably manage people to a degree but it's something that somone at his age can probably learn.  He seemed like a nice chap too.  Somone who had a good education and upbringing but didn't have their head in the clouds or wass snobby (like that army twat, Katie and Rory).

Good choice I reckon.

I think his building was probably the best too.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 14, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I thought the result was a travesty.  If it had been down to Simon they would have had a totally unoriginal building that looked like a boat.  All the good ideas were Liam's.
> 
> Kristina woz robbed.




Yeah, but the point is that everyone makes a bad decition from time to time.  What makes you good is realising that your idea is rubbish and listening to others.

Somthing that not many people can do.  It's a good quality.  He didn't have to liten to the team... how many of your bosses do.


----------



## J77 (Jun 14, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> I must be the only one who thinks that the right decision was made.  Kristina was great but really is just a saleswoman who can team lead. And like somone said - she is the finished product.


Nah -- I had him down from the trainer episode 

I don't get the Kristina=finished product thing tho' -- for me she's just a grafter.

Tho' as someone says above, we can't judge them too much cos of the editing.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 14, 2007)

Missed it last night  

I'll have to catch the repeat Tuesday.

*sets reminder*


----------



## jæd (Jun 14, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I thought the result was a travesty.  If it had been down to Simon they would have had a totally unoriginal building that looked like a boat.  All the good ideas were Liam's.
> 
> Kristina woz robbed.



Kristina's building was much better thought out, and looked actually buildable... And Simons building -- is there *any* outside spaces...? People aren't going to pay for a top-notch apartment without any...!

That and Simon was carried by his team. They spent most of the task telling him what to do..!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 14, 2007)

Were any of the final ideas actually Simon's   It seemed to be the others in the team who made the decisions and had the creative ideas and Simon who just went along with them, after realising his own boat idea was crap. That's why i don't get why Alan Sugar kept going on about what an amazingly inventive and full of ideas type of person he is.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 14, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> That and Simon was carried by his team. They spent most of the task telling him what to do..!



And Kristina wasn't?
Like when she asked for a specific split and the guy went ahead and did a different split and didn't tell her until it was too late in the day to do anything about it.


----------



## ThunderCat (Jun 14, 2007)

I think Kristina deserved that win a LOT more than Simon.

Not just for her achievements, in her business and personal life (raising her child etc), but also because she was a excellent leader, an amazing all rounder, and really wanted the chance to change her life. 

I think Sir Alan chose Simon in a sort of 'father/son' way- in the sense he could raise and teach his own son-like figure, and pass over all of his expertise and knowledge to him in that way. Kristina wouldnt have needed that guidance, and she wouldnt have been a _risk_- i think Simon certainly is. He's not got a strong enough character. I also think Sir Alan might have chosen him because he was the least corrupt and selfish man out of the bunch.

If he cant lead, and cant speak in an authoritive manner, who the hell is gonna take him seriously in a large company environment??  

Sink or Swim? Crikey.


----------



## wishface (Jun 14, 2007)

women? in business?

pfft.

You people must be living in the future or something. Get back to your bubble houses with your teleporters and rocketpacks!

PS Simon? The fuck?


----------



## catrina (Jun 14, 2007)

Is he really _made_ for property development if he can't even handle managing renting out rooms in his own house?!

I mean, come on. 

But, alas, Nick and Margaret both pointed towards Simon, so there must have been something he did in his stint with them that impressed them that wasn't shown to the rest of us.

Yes, he's clever, but he's also been given every advantage possible under the sun, and cocked up a hell of a lot of his opportunities. He had his chance in the business world and failed. I guess everyone deserves a second chance, though..

Anyway, I'm sure Kristina will be hired by someone else readily enough, can't say the same for Simon, though.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2007)

ThunderCat said:
			
		

> Not just for her achievements, in her business and personal life (raising her child etc), but also because she was a excellent leader, an amazing all rounder, and really wanted the chance to change her life.


Sure, but she was as corporate and as boring as fuck. 

Her speech at the presentation was as dull as ditchwater whereas Simon apparently "had them eating out of his hand" for 20 minutes according to Sugar.

Given the choice, I'd rather work with Simon because his chaotic and slightly bonkers approach means you might at least get a laugh once in a while.

But I'd rather work with neither.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 14, 2007)

I reckon that simon must have licked off that scabby faced old cow Margaret to win it.


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> I reckon that simon must have licked off that scabby faced old cow Margaret to win it.



I feel sick.


----------



## jæd (Jun 14, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> And Kristina wasn't?
> Like when she asked for a specific split and the guy went ahead and did a different split and didn't tell her until it was too late in the day to do anything about it.



Who had the first idea for the building...?
Who pointed out it was crap...?
Who pointed out he wasn't being a leader...?
Who came up with the dancing girls idea..?

Hint: It wasn't Simon...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 14, 2007)

I really don't get this programme. 12 weeks to choose a glorified estate agent from a bunch of fawning, arse-licking wannabes. Nope, can't see the attraction.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Who had the first idea for the building...?
> Who pointed out it was crap...?
> Who pointed out he wasn't being a leader...?
> Who came up with the dancing girls idea..?
> ...


But that's what bosses are good at: nicking other people's ideas and getting all the credit for it.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> But that's what bosses are good at: nicking other people's ideas and getting all the credit for it.



I don't get it - Sir Alan appeared to be pissing himself laughing at their piss poor 'presentation'. Then he gets the job??!


Like I said before...


----------



## Gromit (Jun 14, 2007)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> I don't get it - Sir Alan appeared to be pissing himself laughing at their piss poor 'presentation'. Then he gets the job??!
> 
> 
> Like I said before...



He laughed at the dancing girls (quite rightly, there was no explanation that they were representing waves as the name hadn't been mentioned yet) but liked the presentation itself from what I could tell.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 14, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> He laughed at the dancing girls (quite rightly, there was no explanation that they were representing waves as the name hadn't been mentioned yet) but liked the presentation itself from what I could tell.



yeah i thought it was quite a good presentation. Much more varied and entertaining/interesting to watch than Christinas.


----------



## Chz (Jun 14, 2007)

> she is the finished product


Plus-plussity-plus.

It's called The Apprentice. Not Already Perfectly Capable and Will Be Hired 24 Hours After the Series Ends Anyways. 

There was more potential with Simon, and that's why he won. In their current forms, he's not as capable but the idea was someone that the Sugar Daddy could mould into what he wants.


----------



## beeboo (Jun 21, 2007)

Just managed to catch the final episode at last...



I must say I was a bit shocked that Simon got it...but my early prediction way back on page 2 of this thread:




			
				me said:
			
		

> hmmm...I'm reckoning Simon.



  Go me, headhunter extrordinaire!

Kristina was clearly a grafter and it's obvious what she's capable of, but also what she's not.  

Simon's certainly a risk and has really fucked up a few times, but he's got these flashes of inspiration and enthusiasm you just didn't see from Kristina.

I thought after last year Sir Alan was going to go for the steady, reliable one (I'm sure Kristina would have stuck it out) but I'm pleased Simon won.

What the hell I'm going to watch on telly now?


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jun 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Sure, but she was as corporate and as boring as fuck.
> 
> Her speech at the presentation was as dull as ditchwater whereas Simon apparently "had them eating out of his hand" for 20 minutes according to Sugar.
> 
> ...



WHy don't you try and audition for it, Ed? You could enter some form of "celebrity" apprentice...all your business acumen and celeb status etc


----------

